# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Nick Tilsley

## Perdita

Coronation Street producers have announced that they are recasting the role of Gail Platt's eldest son Nick Tilsley.

The 28-year-old character, who was previously played by Adam Rickett, will return to the cobbles later in the year as a new actor takes on the part.

Last week, it was claimed that producers are lining up Tina O'Brien for a return as Nick's sister Sarah-Louise Platt.

Ryan Thomas, who plays Jason Grimshaw, recently revealed his desire for his screen brother Bruno Langley to make a comeback. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...k-tilsley.html

*Hope he is as good looking as Adam was *

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nick hmm, not the most interesting character to come back

----------


## alan45

Well whooopeeeeee doooooooooooo

Whats the point :Wal2l:

----------

Siobhan (24-07-2009)

----------


## lizann

Adam Rickett  :Wub:  would love to see him back  :Heart:

----------


## Katy

WHats the point, he was a hopeless character. Corrie move forward not backwards. Get in some decent fresh faces!

----------

Chris_2k11 (23-07-2009), Siobhan (24-07-2009)

----------


## Abbie

One thing that annoys me about him is like has he  ever been in for a long period of time?

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont mind the character coming back as long as he is given a good storyline

----------


## lizann

> WHats the point, he was a hopeless character. Corrie move forward not backwards. Get in some decent fresh faces!


Surely he would come home to visit his mother, brother and grandmother - at least he has a reason to come back

Where is he suppose to be? It is Canada with Uncle Steven?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I keep thinking of that song he did years ago  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What happened to his career in politics.  Whoever they cast as the new Nick they won't have a lot to do with Maria as she will be disapearing on maternity leave soon, maybe they're brining in fresh meat for Rosie Webster to get her claws into.

----------


## Abbie

> I keep thinking of that song he did years ago


 :Lol:  wasnt he naked in the video?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> I keep thinking of that song he did years ago 
> 
> 
>  wasnt he naked in the video?


yeah full on naked in parts of it!

----------


## Abbie

I remember wathing that on one of those programs about soapstars and songs

It was cringey

----------


## lizann

> I keep thinking of that song he did years ago


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAN4yCKwA2U"]YouTube - Adam Rickitt - I Breathe Again[/ame]


 :Wub:

----------


## LostVoodoo

don't forget Nick's now got a grandad he's never met!

----------


## Hannelene

I wanna see Nick come back just to see how David will react and cope as isn't Nick Gail's favourite?

----------


## Abbie

Probably I mean its not gonna be David

----------


## Hannelene

I didn't think it was David.

----------


## Abbie

Strange choice if it was  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Gail may lack common sense but there is no way David would be her favourite knowing what a little creep he is.

----------


## Bryan

Former Footballers' Wives star Ben Price is to take over the role of Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley, it has been announced.

The actor, who played love rat Conrad Gates in the ITV1 drama, will be seen in his new part for the first time this Christmas.

Adam Rickitt previously appeared as Nick on and off from 1997 to 2004. Weatherfield producers announced their decision to recast the character in July this year.

Nick has been tipped to immediately cause fireworks on the Street as he has a dangerous liaison with his half-brother David's (Jack P. Shepherd) ex-girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) following his arrival. Neither party is aware of the other's identity until they meet again on Christmas Day.

Meanwhile, the returnee must also face his history with ex-wife Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson), as well as his seeing his other old partner Maria Connor (Samia Smith) again when she returns from Ireland in the New Year.

Speaking of his new role, Price commented: "I am absolutely delighted to get this part. I have been seen a couple of times for Coronation Street characters in the past few years, but I am pleased now that I didn't get those roles. I am really looking forward to stamping my own mark on the character of Nick."

As well as Footballers' Wives, Price is known for playing the role of Nathan Spencer in BBC medical drama Casualty.

The actor will begin filming for the soap on Monday and be seen on screen for the first time on December 21.

----------

lizann (16-10-2009), RuebenClara (15-12-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Oh I remember in footballers wives  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

it's weird, I never thought Nick would be this old now, but then again hes been on screens for a long time so i guess he would be around Ben's age

----------


## Abbie

How old is he?

----------


## happigal66

i think he will be great, looks like the story lines will be good too, anyone know why they didnt just recast adam rickit again or what ever his name is lol! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

The storys sound good. Anybody would be an improvement on Ricketty Adam

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Nick has been tipped to immediately cause fireworks on the Street as he has a dangerous liaison with his half-brother David's (Jack P. Shepherd) ex-girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) following his arrival. Neither party is aware of the other's identity until they meet again on Christmas Day.


BRILLIANT!  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> it's weird, I never thought Nick would be this old now, but then again hes been on screens for a long time so i guess he would be around Ben's age


he just has to look roughly the same age as leanne,

----------


## no1abbafan

Oh I like the idea of him playing Nick - at first I thought he was too old but on reflection I think he could be good.  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good choice if you ask me ;)

----------


## Katy

and me, i loved him in Casualty and Footballers Wives, should be good, at least this one can act.

----------


## Perdita

Not my type, to be honest, also a little too old. Nick was born 1980, Ben Price looks about 10 years older. He is a better actor than Adam Rickett though.

----------


## lizann

Isnt he too old  :Ninja:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

nick would be about 30 and actors are normally a few years older than the character they are portraying.

----------


## lizann

dear god he is old enough to be Gail's love interest or brother not her son - remember Nick was with Maria and Leanne and would be around their age

----------


## Bad Wolf

ooookkkeeeyyyy, i was born in 82 and ben price looks a hell of a lot older than me

----------


## Chris_2k11

eww how long has his hair been like that? hes gone right downhill since footie wives

----------


## Katy

He was really blonde and cute in footballers wives, i still think it could work, even though he does look a bit older. 

What do they call it in soapland, when a character miraculasly ages? Hmm, thats going to annoy me now.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He looks older than his character should be but Ben should ruffle a few feathers on the cobbles if he is as ruthless as he was when he was in casualty.  Anyone playing Nick Tilsley apart from Adam Rickett has to be an improvment.

----------


## tammyy2j

WTF he is ancient  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

> He was really blonde and cute in footballers wives, i still think it could work, even though he does look a bit older. 
> 
> What do they call it in soapland, when a character miraculasly ages? Hmm, thats going to annoy me now.


Do you mean SORAS ... Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome?

----------


## alan45

> WTF he is ancient


If he is ancient then I must be prehistoric :Crying:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

But Alan you have a bigger fanbase than any soap character will ever have.

----------

alan45 (27-09-2010)

----------


## Hannelene

I have never seen him in anything is he a good actor?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I have never seen him in anything is he a good actor?


No he was terrible in FW and Casualty 

OK ancient may have been for dramatic effect but he is too old to play Nick  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Corrie has followed the US and sorased the character




> Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome (also SORAS or rapid aging) is the term used to describe the aging of a television character (usually an infant or child, but also sometimes a teenager) that is faster than they should be aging, given the timeline of the show.

----------


## Hannelene

I am not looking forward to seeing him if he is supposed to be a bad actor but saying that Adam Rickett wasn't that great

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...-onto-set.html

Picture of the new Nick Tilsley ... just for looks, please come back, Adam Rickitt

----------

tammyy2j (21-10-2009)

----------


## Hannelene

God he looks old!

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...-onto-set.html
> 
> Picture of the new Nick Tilsley ... just for looks, please come back, Adam Rickitt


looks old enough to be Tina's dad

----------


## Hannelene

I didn't mind the previous Nicky but I thought the new Nicky would be fresh faced

----------


## lizann

> I didn't mind the previous Nicky but I thought the new Nicky would be fresh faced


He is old faced  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

He looks like he has been having a seriously hard life!

----------


## Abbie

Ok Ive just realised the age thing

----------


## Perdita

Gail Platt's prodigal son Nick Tilsley returns to Coronation Street next week with a new look - as former Footballers' Wives actor Ben Price takes over the role from Adam Rickitt. Earlier this year, it was announced that producers intended to recast the part and soon after, Ben landed the job. Edgier than Rickitt's incarnation, Ben brings a more 'worldly' Nick to the table who isn't afraid to put his half-brother David (Jack P Shepherd) in his place. We recently caught up with Ben to chat about joining Corrie, settling in and what's in the pipeline for Nick.

Did you find it difficult to take on a character who's been played by somebody else?
"No, because I can do something different with it. Nick's got to be a bit harder now. He's got to start running the Street and looking after his mum and start to get David into place, so I think it's good that they went with someone else."

Have you made a conscious effort to bring anything new to the character?
"Yeah and I think the stories need it. If I just came back [and it was like], 'Hi Nick!' 'Hi Nicky!' [as if he'd never left, it'd be strange]. There's a bit in the story where David calls me Nicky and I shove him up against the wall and say, 'That's finished, I'm not Nicky now'. Nick's gone away, he's made his money, he's been away for a long time, he's richer and he's lived a bit - he's come out of the Street and he's lived."

Nick's sticking around, right?
"He goes back to Nottingham twice to sort out his business - I think you'll find out in due course what he's been doing - then he comes back and Gail says, 'Look, there's a spare room'. So he goes back and forth and I'm still in that process now. It's quite a big hit when I come in - I get off with Tina and have quite a big fight with David. Nick's only away for a week and then he's back."

Where's Nick been all this time?
"He went to Canada, then Nottingham, then he ran a business there. I think it was a rag trade business and it's done very well, but there's some reason he has to leave Nottingham and I think that will unfurl. I think he's done the dirty on someone to get some money. He's certainly come back richer. His gran Audrey phoned him up and said, 'Look, your mum's getting married'. He's heard from his gran what David's been doing and he thinks, 'Actually, I need to come back and be the man of the house and sort this out, rather than wimp about'. I don't want Nick to be blankly nasty, I want him to be above his brother, but if all gets a bit nasty, Nick will get nasty, too. The cobbles for Nick are where his demons are."

How do you think the audience will react to a new Nick?
"I don't know. They'll probably say he's nothing like [the old one], but it happens with Doctor Who, doesn't it?! People change in Doctor Who. and initially people go, 'Oh, he's a bit different'. I'm not playing Adam Rickitt - I'm playing Nick and Nick's moved on [with his life]. It's been five years and you move a lot over that time. I'm sure people will think he's not like 'the other Nick', but hopefully they'll think I'm bringing something better, nicer or a bit different to the show. If I'm good enough, they'll go with it, but I can't worry about it too much."

What's happened since Nick's been away? Girlfriends? Marriage? Kids?
"I think he's had girlfriends and been through quite a few girls, but I think he's concentrated on making a business and making money. The way I'm playing it is that Nick charms people to get what he wants. He'll get what he wants off someone but he'll say, 'You got something out of it, I got something out of it - that's it'."

How do we first see Nick again?
"He meets Tina in a bar. She comes into a bar and Jason hasn't turned up. Nick's in the bar drinking before he has to go and see his gran and mum the next day. Nick makes a little quip and she gives a little [flirty response] and Nick says, 'I'll buy you a drink, but it's nothing'. I'm so much older than her. It's not like I'm trying to be a hooded claw or anything! I think she worries too much. They get a bit drunk, walk outside and both go in for the kiss. When Nick asks for her number, she says, 'I can't'. The next time you see Nick is Christmas Day and Tina walks into the house. It's then that Nick realises that Tina's going to be his stepsister!"

*Corrie's new Nick on Carla, David and Underworld*

I recently popped up to Manchester and dropped by Granada Studios - home to Coronation Street - and managed to grab a chat with Nick Tilsley 3.0. Back in October, former Footballers' Wives and Casualty actor Ben Price was recast as David Platt's (Jack P Shepherd) elder half-brother. He returns to screens on Monday, December 21 - just in time for Christmas. 

To read the main block of the interview, then - by the wonders of hyperlinks - click here to be transported to its destination. Read on, however, to see what Ben had to say about walking onto the cobbles for the first time, bringing an 'edge' to the character, showing David who's boss, Carla Gordon (Alison King) and a potential position at Underworld... 

What was it like walking onto the cobbles for the first time?
"It was fine, actually - isn't that funny?! It was slightly more surreal that my first day was Christmas dinner with the Platts, because you're with a family and a group of actors who have known each other for a hell of a long time and they're playing a family and it's Christmas Day - and I was part of that. I was conscious that I wanted to give him an edge of, 'I'm back for my mum, I love my mum and I'm going to look after my mum'. His gran rings up but when he sees his mum, he just thinks, 'You know what? You need looking after'."

How much does he know about what's gone on since he's been away?
"He definitely knows about what David's been doing and what's been happening in the family. Some of it he throws away - it's just the Street and how the Street is. I think when he comes back, he recognises that David's got out of control. At the minute, David's not got anyone to tell him, 'If it gets worse I'll thump you', or, 'If you want to play a bad game, I can play it too'. Nick's return definitely scares [David]. We've just filmed a big, big scene where I pinned David up against a wall. David might be a boy with this girlfriend but Nick's a man and he's got to face me. For Nick, it's a case of, 'How far are you prepared to go? Because I will go all the way'. Nick will take a situation as far as the other person wants to go. He's fearless. He returns to the Street and there's no-one he's worried about."

Do you think he and Carla could be a meeting of minds?
"I think so. As Ben, though, I don't know - they've not told me yet! What Nick wants more than anything is a test. He likes to be pushed and he'll second guess everyone on the Street. He'll try and get the factory and charm Carla or anyone else to find out the information he needs. He's not an out-and-out baddie, though. With Carla and Nick, it would always be a stormy relationship - one that's not just on one level."

So there's the potential for him to become the next Underworld boss?
"It'll be really interesting to see how it unfolds. I think he definitely sees the factory as a big opportunity for him."

What's been your standout moment since you started working at Corrie?
"Definitely the scene I did with Jack [P Shepherd] where I pinned David up against a wall. It was in the pouring rain around the back of The Rovers and we have a proper fight. All the angst and the years come out - it's a lot for one scene... it all kicks off. Nick has to stand the high ground, though, and says, 'You're a kid, you're not worth it'. After finding out that Nick kissed Tina, David gets hung up on them but Nick says, 'Mate - how many times can I tell you? I'm a man who's having a bit of a giggle with a beautiful girl. I'm not going to go out with her!' Nick needs something more - a woman to spar off, a bit like a Carla."

From DS

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2009), tammyy2j (15-12-2009)

----------


## Dazzle

It seems like Nick's probably going to buy Tony's share of Underworld, then.

I'm looking forward to Ben Price being in Corrie because I liked him in Footballers' Wives.  He should stir things up nicely.

----------


## Perdita

Looks like he might provide the father figure for David that he has not had for so long and sorts out the little devil, once and for all.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Ben Price has suggested that his character Nick Tilsley could become tangled up with feisty Carla Connor in the New Year.

The 37-year-old actor, who will be seen making his debut as Nick next week, hinted that the Weatherfield returnee would become involved in Carla's life as part of an attempt to win control of knicker factory Underworld.

Speaking to DS about whether the pair will interact, Price commented: "I think so. As Ben, though, I don't know - they've not told me yet!

"What Nick wants more than anything is a test. He likes to be pushed and he'll second guess everyone on the Street. He'll try and get the factory and charm Carla or anyone else to find out the information he needs. He's not an out-and-out baddie, though. With Carla and Nick, it would always be a stormy relationship - one that's not just on one level."

On Nick's chances of being the next Underworld boss, he continued: "It'll be really interesting to see how it unfolds. I think he definitely sees the factory as a big opportunity for him."

Meanwhile, Price teased further by claiming that a woman like Carla would be an ideal partner for Nick, who will soon be seen kissing his half-brother David's (Jack P. Shepherd) ex-girlfriend Tina McIntyre, played by Michelle Keegan.

He said: "After finding out that Nick kissed Tina, David gets hung up on them but Nick says, 'Mate - how many times can I tell you? I'm a man who's having a bit of a giggle with a beautiful girl. I'm not going to go out with her!' Nick needs something more - a woman to spar off, a bit like a Carla."

Price was recruited for the role of Nick earlier this year, taking over from Adam Rickitt, who played the part on and off between 1997 and 2004.

----------


## tammyy2j

Adam Rickitt has admitted that he turned down the chance to return to Coronation Street.

The 32-year-old quit the role of Nick Tilsley in the ITV soap in 1999 but made brief comebacks in 2002 and 2003.

Shortly after ITV announced that the part was being recast, Footballers' Wives star Ben Price was confirmed as Rickitt's replacement.

Rickitt told Celebritain: "I was checked out at the time as to whether it's something I would be keen to do, and to be honest however much I loved doing the show and working with the people at that time I find the excitement of finding new and inspiring projects to work on too much of a drug to turn away from now. 

"I do get lots of people comparing how we both play the role which is weird as it was eight years ago for me, and now I am back I shall be sure to tune in and see the new... new reincarnation!" 

Rickitt, who has just returned from a four-year stint on New Zealand soap Shortland Street, is currently preparing to relaunch his music career with the release of what he described as an "awesome summer dance song".

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

CORRIE'S beloved pub the Rovers Return is to finally get a rival boozer.
Nick Tilsley will sell his stake in his knickers firm Underworld to Carla Connor and use the Â£100,000 to open a wine bar.

All over for Rovers? ... Weatherfield pub to get competition
And the yuppie, played by Footballers' Wives star Ben Price, ruffles the feathers of Rovers' landlady Liz McDonald when he opens in the disused Turner's Joinery.
His bar, The Joinery, will open this autumn after Underworld moves out of its temporary premises and back into the revamped factory.
But the boozer will upset his ex-wife Leanne Battersby - who hoped to open a bar there last year but pulled out over fiancÃ© Peter Barlow's recovery from alcoholism.
A source told TV Biz: "The Joinery will really give the Rovers Return cause to worry.
Nick taunts Liz about her pub being out of date, and it hurts, because the comments hit on a few home truths.
"They will lose a lot of the younger, cooler crowds."
The new bar will also bring problems for Peter (Chris Gascoyne) as Nick tries to placate Leanne (Jane Danson) by offering her the manager's role.
The source added: "Nick and Leanne clearly have unfinished business.
"Peter will encourage her to go for her dream, but it could backfire in his face."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0w4HqVhRG

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2010), tammyy2j (16-08-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Im sick of this wine bar thing tbh

----------


## walsh2509

you read on the one hand this new producer doesn't want Corrie to turn into a Hollyoaks , then you read Nick is going to open a trendy club=bar to bring in a young crowd. ???

----------


## Abbie

exactly, I think they just need to stick to the pub

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Ben Price has revealed that Nick and Leanne may reunite as a couple.

Speaking to Soaplife, the actor also teased Natasha's abortion storyline, explaining how it will affect his alter ego.

"With [Nick and Leanne], there's always a chance," he said. "[Nick finding out about Natasha's abortion] would hurt. Nick does want to be a dad. He's over the moon when it sinks in."

Price recently described Nick as "a sensitive little boy", adding that his true colours will be shown sooner rather than later.

----------


## Perdita

HUNK Ben Price has signed to stay with Corrie for another year.

The former Footballers Wives and Casualty actor joined the ITV1 soap at the end of last year as Nick Tilsley. Ben, 38, is the third actor to play the role. An insider said: “He fitted in really well. His first *contract was *extended until next autumn and now everyone is chuffed he has signed a further one-year deal.”

Ben said recently: “I might be here 20 years, which would be *absolutely great.”

*Shame, can't stand him as Nick*

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley faces emotional turmoil next week when his girlfriend Natasha Blakeman makes a suicide attempt. The tragic moment takes place after Gail makes the shocking discovery that Natasha is no longer pregnant and has been lying to everyone for weeks. When Gail reveals all to Nick, Natasha's whole world falls apart and, fearing she has nothing to live for, the hairdresser takes an overdose of pills. Nick later finds Natasha unconscious at the flat, and he calls an ambulance before facing a tense and heartbreaking wait to see whether she'll pull through. 

The week starts off on a happy note for Nick when he decides to propose to Natasha - why has he come to that decision?
"It comes from a sense of responsibility and a sense of doing the right thing for his baby. He's thinking about everything that happened with Leanne and the abortion ten years ago, and he's trying to atone for that. It may not be perfect, but it's the right thing to do - he's certain that he's doing the right thing, and Nick doesn't always do that!"

Natasha has been behaving quite strangely due to her pregnancy lie - doesn't Nick suspect that something is amiss?
"No, he doesn't have any suspicions! I think it's important that the audience are let in on the secret, but Nick would never know what was going on, as you just wouldn't jump to that conclusion. If someone's pregnant, you never know what they're thinking, and their hormones will be all over the place, so he doesn't suspect at all."


Nick's proposal takes place in front of the entire factory workforce - why does he make it so public?
"It's a mistake! Sean and Julie are talking to Nick about the engagement ring, and then Natasha comes in about something else, so they tell Nick, 'Oh go on, you might as well propose to her while you're both here'! I don't think that Nick would ever normally choose a public proposal - and certainly not in Underworld!"

How does Natasha react to the proposal?
"She's quite shocked and you can definitely see that in her face. Nick notices that, but I think he believes it's just because she's unsure, rather than because she's keeping a secret. Nick tries to reassure her, saying that even though it's a shock, and they're in the middle of Underworld, it's the right thing to do. But there's obviously a lot more going on with Natasha and her emotions than Nick realises."


Things go wrong for them both when Gail tells Nick that Natasha has been lying to him. How does Nick react?
"At first, he doesn't believe Gail and he gets angry at her when she starts saying these things about Natasha. Nick knows that Gail never liked Natasha, and I think that's quite a normal reaction from Nick - it's just the way you are with your mum. Gail has never really liked anyone that Nick has been with, and doesn't really have a good word to say about anyone! So at first, Nick puts it down to that."

What's his reaction when he discovers that Gail is telling the truth?
"It hits him really hard, and he starts crying. Nick's whole world has collapsed, and he's not used to that. Also, I think that losing another child is very difficult for him. He gets terribly upset about it."

Does his attitude towards Natasha change straight away?
"I think he realises that Natasha is quite damaged. I think that the audience will expect one kind of reaction from Nick, but actually not get it. I also think that Nick realises he's got to change his ways. It becomes clear that Natasha is very mixed up, and I think it's going to take a long time for him to work out what's going on and what's happening."


Nick later finds Natasha unconscious at the flat. Was that quite a dark scene to film?
"Yeah, it was. It's the last thing that Nick wants - he doesn't want her to be hurt, and I think he's very conscious of that all the way through. He doesn't want to hurt Natasha and just wants to make sure that she's alright. It's obvious that their relationship doesn't have a future, but he wants to be there for her. So when Nick finds Natasha at the flat, he's devastated. It's such a bad place for Natasha to be in - she's got herself into some bad places in her head, and it's caused by things that may not be as bad as they seem."

We see Leanne accompany Nick to the hospital with Natasha - is she there purely as a friend?
"I think so - Nick is definitely treating it as just a friendship thing. But he and Leanne were young lovers, and he knows her really well. She's a friend for him at a time when he's incredibly lost. He doesn't know what to do, as he isn't used to those kind of situations. This has big repercussions for Nick, and it even has big repercussions for Leanne. It's a big moment for both of them."


Does Nick immediately feel guilty about everything that's happened with Natasha?
"Yeah, he feels terribly guilty. It hits him very hard, and I actually think that it hits him very hard for a long time. In the scenes that I'm filming now, I'm still playing that. Nick's slight cockiness leaves him for a bit, and he's a bit more chaste about things. It's a big story for him, especially as he's spent years making sure that people don't get inside his head or get too close to him."

We can't reveal the outcome of Natasha's suicide attempt, but have you enjoyed showing the emotional side of Nick during filming for this storyline?
"Yeah, I've really enjoyed it. It's nice to play a character one way, and then have the audience suddenly realise that maybe they've been seeing a bit of a front. He'll go back and put his armour back on, but it's nice to show all facets of a character. Nick isn't just one way - he's got a lot of things that trouble him, and the stuff with both Leanne and Natasha is unresolved for him. The audience will realise that Nick perhaps isn't the man they thought he was…"

What are your thoughts on Rachel Leskovac's departure from the show?
"I loved working with her, but I think she went out on a brilliant story. I think that she's a brilliant actress and she's still going to get work afterwards. I was really pleased for her, because she got such a fantastic storyline and she did it brilliantly. That's the way you want to leave a show - you don't want to turn left out of Dev's shop and never come back, you want a series of stories that really make people remember you. Rachel is very, very good - and she'll have no trouble working after Corrie."

You mentioned earlier that we see a real change in Nick after this storyline - will that mean a change in the way he treats people?
"A bit! He'll still be a bit unpleasant with the factory workers - people like Sean and Janice! But I think we'll see a change in his relationship with his mum - that's a big change, as his mum was right. We'll also maybe see a bit of a change with his brother, but there'll always be some tension there. And maybe a bit of a change with Leanne, as he realises what he did have and what he left. I think that's the big change - realising what he could have had."

Would you like to see Nick get back with Leanne?
"There'd have to be a big journey to get to that point, but yeah, I would. But who knows? I don't know how it's going to go! But I think that would be great. But I think it could also be great if there's someone else on the Street who could come into his life. It's nice to keep spicing things up, really."


Do you know whether Nick will play much of a part in the 50th anniversary episodes?
"I haven't got a clue, genuinely! I haven't had one script showing what happens, and I don't know what happens in the live episode either. I'll only know before the anniversary episodes, so I don't know at all what's going to happen."

Are you hoping to be involved in the live episode?
"I'm quite happy to be, but I'm also quite happy not to be! It's their choice. I'm just happy to get the stories I'm getting, as they've been great, but if the stories stop and someone else comes to the forefront, then that's how the show works. There's some characters that have been here longer than I have, so that could be a big episode for them."

Are the cast nervous about the live ep?
"Well, it's a bit far away, but yeah - it's not going to be a breeze and it's going to be very big, and very ambitious! But we've still got a lot of stuff to film. It's only September, and there's a lot of stuff to come before that…"

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

Back in the days of Adam Rickitt, the sight of a topless Nick Tilsley was a common occurrence on the street.

But no more.

His successor, 38-year-old Ben Price, reckons he'll leave the stripping to his younger co-stars.

He told Reveal magazine: "There are times when I suddenly seem to answer the door with no top on. But my days of taking my clothes off are over.

"I took my clothes off a lot in Footballers' Wives! But now I'll leave the stripping to Ryan Thomas [who plays Jason Grimshaw], who's very good."

----------


## Perdita

What does this post have to do with Ben Price being cast as Nick Tilsley?   :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> What does this post have to do with Ben Price being cast as Nick Tilsley?


I have amended it

----------

Perdita (27-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

ROVERâS cook Betty Williams goes hot pot crazy when her secret recipe is stolen.

Former colleague Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy, 35) swipes it and starts serving it up at Nick Tilsleyâs rival boozer The Joinery. 

Furious Betty (Betty Driver, 90) tells Rovers landlady Liz McDonald (Bev Callard, 53): âIâll kill that Ciaran. I donât care if they send me to prison for the rest of my natural life. Iâll string him up.â 

But to get back at him, the two women say they have seen giant rats at the rival bar.

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has admitted that there will be turbulent times ahead for her character Leanne Battersby after she kisses ex-husband Nick Tilsley in next week's episodes.

After the opening night of the pair's new bar business proves a huge success later this month, they find themselves giving into temptation as their secret desires get the better of them.

The surprise moment comes as Leanne's fiancÃ© Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) is busy helping troubled Carla Connor (Alison King) through a crisis after she is arrested for drink driving.

Speaking of Nick and Leanne's shock romance twist, Danson explained: "As they celebrate the success of the bar opening, one thing leads to another. They're just chatting over a drink, but you can feel something is brewing and they end up in a clinch. It's the start of a very bumpy road for them both." 

Asked why Leanne is putting her relationship with Peter at risk, the actress replied: "I don't know, she's mad. She really loves Peter and she absolutely wants to be with him, but when she's with Nick, it stirs up emotions of old and she just can't help herself. It's like she's two different people depending on the situation."

Viewers will see that Leanne is plagued with guilt in the aftermath of the clinch with Nick (Ben Price), but whether the pair will repeat their moment of passion remains to be seen.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jane Danson has predicted that her character Leanne Battersby may be making a huge mistake when she confides in Carla Connor in an upcoming storyline.

In next week's episodes, Leanne has a candid chat with Carla about her love life after sleeping with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) on the opening night of The Joinery.

As she confesses all to Carla (Alison King), Leanne is unaware that the feisty businesswoman has been pursuing her fiancÃ© Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne), and viewers are left to wonder whether Carla will use her new knowledge to her advantage.

Speaking about the plotline, Danson explained: "Carla is holding all the cards now and could produce the trump card in her fight for Peter. At any moment she could drop the bombshell on Peter about Leanne's affair. 

"She's also very good at using what she knows and pushing Nick towards telling Peter himself."

Danson also revealed that there will be an awkward atmosphere at The Joinery as Leanne and Nick try to work together in the aftermath of their sexual encounter.

She said: "Leanne convinces him that their relationship has to remain professional, that they can forget it and go back to the way they were. But there's too much history and too much temptation in the way."

----------


## lizann

I hope tram crashes through it and takes out Nick

----------


## Perdita

GOOD news, ladies... hunky Ben Price has signed a six-figure deal keeping him on the cobbles for another year.   :Crying: 

We can reveal that the actor, who plays Nick Tilsley, put pen to paper on the megabucks contract last week.

Ben, 38, had a meeting with the soapâs top brass to discuss his future in Weatherfield.

After hearing the âamazing plansâ they have in store for his character, he was delighted to sign up for another 12 months.

A pal of the hunk said: âBen loves Coronation Street and he loves playing Nick.

âHeâs had some fantastic storylines over the last year and thinks the writers have some amazing plans for Nick.

âIt wasnât exactly a hard decision to make.Heâs thrilled to stay and canât wait to sink his teeth into some of the juiciest story*lines heâs ever had.â

Itâs been a busy time for the character since he exploded back on to our screens in December, 2009. 

Since then heâs snogged his brotherâs girlfriend and defended his mum Gail after she was charged with murder. He was left horrified when his lover Natasha Blakeman had an abortion, then tried to kill herself, and rekind*led his romance with his first wife Leanne.

But while he may have had his heart broken when Leanne (Jane Danson, 33) picked Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne, 43) over him, there are plenty more women in the pipeline.

We revealed last month how he will have an X-rated one-night stand with Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly, 30). Insiders claim there are even more romances in stor :Sick: 

âNickâs hot, free and single,â said our mole. âThat can only mean trouble for Weatherfieldâs women.â  

Daily Star

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has claimed that Weatherfield newcomer Eva could be the ideal woman for his character Nick Tilsley.

Nick has remained single in the aftermath of his destructive affair with ex-wife Leanne and one-night stand with Tracy Barlow, but he is expected to start featuring in new love plots over the coming months.

Next week's episodes of the ITV1 soap see Nick have a one-night stand with erratic Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly), who is on the rebound following her split from husband Steve.

However, speaking to Inside Soap about who else would be a good match for Nick, Price commented: "Maybe Eva. I think she'd be perfect for him - she's intelligent, feisty and Leanne's half-sister. After Natasha Blakeman, who was barmy and clingy, and then Leanne, which was complicated, Nick needs someone to give him a run for his money.

"That's what Becky can do and perhaps someone like Michelle - but not Fiz or Julie! It has to be someone who's going to have an intelligent argument with him, make him laugh and not take his nonsense."

Meanwhile, Price said of Nick's decision to sleep with Becky: "Nick likes the fact that he and Becky don't have a lot in common. She's not the sort of girl he'd ever normally go for and it's partly to show his mum, brother David and Leanne that he'll do whatever he wants.

"It's always going to be a dig at Leanne, too, saying, 'I was with Becky, so what?'"

Former Emmerdale and Lilies star Catherine Tyldesley made her debut as Eva earlier this year and recent press reports have suggested that her character could become involved with Nick in an upcoming plot.

----------


## tammyy2j

I always thought Nick would get with Carla at some stage

----------


## Perdita

> I always thought Nick would get with Carla at some stage


Give it time!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Give it time!


That will happen at Christmas time. Or hasn't he already been with her.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Ben Price has promised that there is a life-changing twist ahead for his character Nick Tilsley in the coming weeks.

The actor hinted at a massive storyline on the way for Nick during a live TV interview on This Morning today (December 17).

Nick is due to marry his fiancÃ©e Leanne Barlow (Jane Danson) on Christmas Day, with uncertainty surrounding whether the ceremony will actually go ahead due to Leanne's unresolved feelings for ex-husband Peter.

However, Price revealed that the biggest shock in store for Nick is separate from the ongoing love triangle.

Discussing what he is filming at the moment, the actor explained: "I'm quite a way ahead - I'm into February now, March. I finish on Friday, we get two weeks off [for Christmas] and the studio stops, which is great. Then we come back and you're a bit more energised.

"But the story moves on so quickly in Corrie. Now I'm dealing with a whole different kind of mess. Peter's sort of gone to the side, and I'm dealing in something very, very big. Huge, really big!

"[It] happens on Christmas Day apart from the wedding. It will ripple through his life for the rest of time - and the Platts'!"

Describing the storyline as an "amazing twist", he continued: "This is what's great about Corrie - you can play these big, big stories so quickly. The audience think, 'Well, I've got you in a box' - but no, no, you haven't. You're going to see Nick lose that veneer he's had for so long, I think."

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2012), Glen1 (19-12-2012), lizann (18-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street star Ben Price has promised that there is a life-changing twist ahead for his character Nick Tilsley in the coming weeks.


I've got a feeling that he sleeps with Kylie on Christmas Day.  If I'm right, it's not a very original "twist"  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street star Ben Price has promised that there is a life-changing twist ahead for his character Nick Tilsley in the coming weeks.


I've got a feeling that he sleeps with Kylie on Christmas Day.  If I'm right, it's not a very original "twist"  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Brucie

And the chances are she'll become pregnant and we'll be on the "who's the daddy" merry-go-round again!

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

yep sounds like nick and kylie do the dirty and she gets knocked up

----------


## Perdita

so she is continuing with birth control to avoid getting pregnant by her husband but forgets about contraception when she is cheating on him????

----------

Debzyg (02-01-2013), lizann (05-01-2013), parkerman (19-12-2012)

----------


## sarah c

oh just tell David it is his and make him be a stay at home dad!!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has admitted that his character Nick Tilsley won't want to lose on-off partner Leanne Barlow.

Nick has struggled to forgive Leanne (Jane Danson) after her unresolved feelings for ex-husband Peter (Chris Gascoyne) ruined their Christmas Day wedding last week.

However, Price told All About Soap that Nick starts to reconsider his feelings as his recent one-night stand with Kylie Platt continues to play on his mind.

The actor explained: "Prior to sleeping with Kylie, Nick felt betrayed. It was devastating for him that [Leanne had] gone to see Peter behind his back. He's still angry, but his guilt over bedding Kylie has changed things.

"In a blurred kind of logic, Nick has started to build bridges with Leanne."

Upcoming episodes see Leanne continue her attempts to win Nick back. However, when Peter tries to wind up Nick, the businessman brawls with his longtime rival before smashing up his own bar in a rage.

Price explained: "It's very out of character, but everyone has a breaking point. Nick's sick of Peter, sick of Leanne, sick of his family, and he's just slept with his sister-in-law. He hasn't got much more to lose."

A further twist takes place when Leanne resolves to leave Weatherfield to spare Nick any more hurt, only to discover that he doesn't want her to go.

Price said: "It makes Nick realise that he still loves Leanne, even if it's in some misguided way. They've known each other for 15 years - they've got too much to lose."

Coronation Street continues tonight (January 2) at 7.30pm on ITV1.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2GplaqAtp

----------


## Debzyg

> so she is continuing with birth control to avoid getting pregnant by her husband but forgets about contraception when she is cheating on him????


Thats what I said!

----------


## Debzyg

.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Ben Price has said that it would be "fantastic" to stick with the soap for years to come.

The actor took over the role of Nick Tilsley in late 2009, and is currently featuring in a big storyline as the Bistro boss hopes to keep his recent one-night stand with sister-in-law Kylie Platt under wraps.

Speaking on ITV's Loose Women today (February 20), Price confirmed that he has no plans to leave the cobbles anytime soon.

Price explained: "I love being on the show, and I love getting the storylines. I think if you have that, there's no better place in television. I'm not just saying that. 

"If it lasts for me, fantastic - I'm happy to give whatever I can to that show. If it doesn't, then you move on."

Asked whether Nick is now a bad boy after his recent antics, he replied: "No, he's not. He's trying to do the best he can, but he's still his father's son. Brian was a bit of a boy. He's still got a bit of that about him."

Price also praised the Nick and Kylie storyline, noting that viewers will be eager for David to find out about his wife and half-brother betraying him.

He said: "That's what's great about Corrie, when you have a secret that you know. Now Gail is going to find out on Friday, so you split the secret. The audience know and that's great.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Ben Price has revealed that his character Nick Tilsley will start to realise someone has a vendetta against him.

Nick is currently unaware that David has discovered his secret one-night stand with Kylie and will soon begin a campaign of terror towards his brother.

It was reported previously that Nick will become convinced that the plotting is down to Peter Barlow trying to win Leanne back.

Price said: "I don't think it is very good what David's got in store for Nick. In the scenes we've just been filming, Nick is starting to realise that something more is going on here.

"He doesn't know what it is but he knows there is more to it than just an old vendetta with Peter.

"David's starting to be incredibly helpful and then incredibly obtuse at certain points and I think Nick is starting to feel slightly uncomfortable."

Price also teased Nick's reaction when he finds out that David has been plotting against him.

He said: "I think Nick will be upset because he's hurt his brother with Kylie, which he never set out to do. 

"But I think he'll also be angry that David just didn't come and have it out with him and talk to him about it, instead he's embarked on this vendetta without looking at any of the reasons for why it happened."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street businessman Nick Tilsley is currently involved in one of the soap's biggest storylines as his half-brother David Platt is secretly plotting against him.

Having learned of his wife Kylie's one-night stand with Nick, scheming David (Jack P Shepherd) is hell-bent on destroying his life.

We recently caught up with Ben Price, who plays Nick, to hear what the consequences for his character will be in the long-term.

Has this been an enjoyable storyline to film?
"Yeah, it's great - it's got all the elements that you want, really! First of all, it revolves around a secret and a very big one. Second of all, it's also great that it involves the whole Platt family and it sets the two brothers against each other. It's very exciting for us to film."

Do you think the writers chose the right time for David to find out the truth?
"If I'm honest, I don't mind either way. There's two schools of thought - we could have dragged it out and extended the story over a year or two with David staying in the dark, but in this case we've brought out the truth now - and that maybe means we're going to have a bigger aftermath. 

"Maybe the aftermath was more interesting from a storyline perspective. I don't know what happens when the writers have story conferences, but they obviously felt it would be exciting to reveal the secret now and have big consequences as a result. I'm quite happy with that!"

Are you pleased that they've held back on the David/Nick showdown for now?
"Yes, I think it's fantastic that we're going to see a different David now. The earlier evil David would have probably just tried to kill Nick straight away! There's a development now, as David is older and things have changed for him. Having him be more devious is a good move from the writers, I think!"

This week, David tries to fool Nick into thinking that something is going on between Leanne and Peter again. How does Nick react?
"Nick never thinks about it in terms of David - he only thinks about it in terms of Peter. Peter is the person Nick hates, so David has chosen a good way of getting to his brother. Nick hates Peter and that will be the case until the end of time! Even mentioning Peter's name annoys Nick. He doesn't like seeing him, he doesn't like him coming into the Bistro and he doesn't like walking past the bookies. He just doesn't like him!"

With Nick getting suspicious, what does Leanne make of it all?
"Leanne just thinks that Nick is stressed because of the business and other things that have happened recently. I don't think she has any idea at the moment that something is untoward. There's nothing going on between Leanne and Peter, so from her point of view, there's nothing to hide. It's just Nick and his little mind!"

Is Nick worried now that the flat has been broken into?
"He's a little bit worried, but he's mainly just thinking, 'Should have got a better lock!' He doesn't think about it initially, it's only when things start to add up that it gets to him."


How do things progress in the longer term?
"This story will get very dark! I think we're going to see a very different, dark Nick for a long time. It could change him forever and it will change the dynamic in the Platt family. This story will have repercussions for a long, long time. But that's all quite a way into the future!"

Do you think the viewers will enjoy seeing Nick squirm?
"Probably! Not necessarily him squirming, but I think they'll possibly enjoy watching a nastier side of Nick in the longer term. He'll squirm for a while, the truth will eventually come out about what David's doing, and then Nick will fight back. I don't think he's the sort of bloke to just take something like this lying down. 

"Don't get me wrong, Nick has behaved badly. He doesn't really have a leg to stand on and knows it doesn't look good! But at the same time, he's not going to take it lying down when David starts confronting him."

Could this destroy the Platt family forever?
"I'd say no! It won't end them forever, but it's essential to try and blow a family apart before bringing them back together again. It was similar with the Lewis Archer storyline. 

"What's fantastic about the Platts is that they're bonded by blood, so in some ways it doesn't matter what happens. This family can rage and rage, but send one of the Barlows over, and they'll all immediately team up to have a go at them! That's the essence of it. You can fight tooth and nail within the family, but the minute someone threatens to harm the family, they'll turn on you."

Are you all still unaware of who the father of Kylie's baby is?
"You don't know until you read it! There are whispers and various scenarios being thrown around, but until we get the scripts, we're not going to know. I think they change it depending on where they are and what they think is better dramatically in the long term. But that's not my choice, I just have to act it."

Do you have an opinion on which would be the better outcome?
"Not on which would make the better storyline, as I don't think about stories in that way - it's not my job. With that said, I would like the baby to be Nick's. That's me thinking from Nick's point of view, because he wants a child. Whether this would be the best way for him to have a child I'm not sure, and if it was him, would him and Leanne ever get back together? Again, I don't know! 

"Sometimes what you think would be better initially in the storyline isn't great in the long term. That's what the storyliners look at - they look at what would be better for the characters, in much more detail and in a much bigger timeframe."

Nick keeps on forgiving Leanne for things. Do you think it's her turn to forgive him for his secret?
"It probably is, but I'm not sure she will, though! I think Nick can forgive but I don't think Leanne's very forgiving. I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her. She's got a right temper on her! It's pretty big as Nick could have got his sister-in-law pregnant. I'd like to think that Leanne would forgive Nick, but I think it would take a while. It definitely wouldn't take five episodes!"

Are you still happy at Corrie?
"Of course! If you get great storylines and great scenes to play every day, then why wouldn't you be happy? It's a great place to be. It's all about story for me and the character. Waiting to see what comes up next is the most exciting part for me. I get just as excited as you guys might to see where the story is going."

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

Ben Price: Corrie's David 'deserved' cheating

Coronation Street's David Platt ''deserved it'' when his wife cheated on him with his brother. 

The bad boy hairdresser - who is portrayed by Jack P. Shepherd - will go on a rampage when he discovers his brother Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) slept with his wife Kylie Platt (Paula Lane) on Christmas Day night (25.12.12), but Ben thinks his on-screen sibling has got what was coming to him. 

He joked: ''David deserved this! I mean, come on. If you could choose Nick or David, who would you go for? It's an obvious choice!''

David will wreak havoc when he obtains a set of keys to Nick and Leanne Tilsley's (Jane Danson) flat and begins a revenge campaign of terror against his unsuspecting brother, and Ben teased there is a ''huge showdown'' to come between the pair. 

He added to Inside Soap magazine: ''The story is really clever, as the pair of them were closer than ever prior to David learning the truth. But as David starts turning nasty again, Nick also becomes harder. 

''They've both been hiding these sides to their personalities, and it's not going to end well at all!

''David's being incredibly helpful, and then incredibly obtuse at certain points - I think Nick is beginning to feel slightly uncomfortable. 

''There's a huge showdown on the cards.''

----------


## lizann

Ben Price: Corrie's David 'deserved' cheating

Coronation Street's David Platt ''deserved it'' when his wife cheated on him with his brother. 

The bad boy hairdresser - who is portrayed by Jack P. Shepherd - will go on a rampage when he discovers his brother Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) slept with his wife Kylie Platt (Paula Lane) on Christmas Day night (25.12.12), but Ben thinks his on-screen sibling has got what was coming to him. 

He joked: ''David deserved this! I mean, come on. If you could choose Nick or David, who would you go for? It's an obvious choice!''

David will wreak havoc when he obtains a set of keys to Nick and Leanne Tilsley's (Jane Danson) flat and begins a revenge campaign of terror against his unsuspecting brother, and Ben teased there is a ''huge showdown'' to come between the pair. 

He added to Inside Soap magazine: ''The story is really clever, as the pair of them were closer than ever prior to David learning the truth. But as David starts turning nasty again, Nick also becomes harder. 

''They've both been hiding these sides to their personalities, and it's not going to end well at all!

''David's being incredibly helpful, and then incredibly obtuse at certain points - I think Nick is beginning to feel slightly uncomfortable. 

''There's a huge showdown on the cards.''

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses are planning a shock car crash storyline for David Platt and Nick Tilsley, according to a report.

The half-brothers - played by Jack P Shepherd and Ben Price respectively - will both be hospitalised after a huge accident in August, The Sun claims.

David is currently plotting against Nick after finding out that his wife Kylie had a one-night stand with the businessman at Christmas.

The crash is expected to take place as tension between the siblings boils over, with Nick left in a particularly bad state.

A Coronation Street source told the newspaper: "The pair of them end up getting into a car together and there is an almighty row. With tempers frayed, David causes the car to spin out of control and it ends up crashing, leaving both brothers needing emergency treatment. 

"But while they both end up in hospital, it's Nick who bears the brunt of it. He's knocked unconscious and remains in a coma in intensive care."

In his recent interview with Digital Spy, Price warned of tough times ahead for the Platts.

He said: "This story will get very dark! I think we're going to see a very different, dark Nick for a long time. It could change him forever and it will change the dynamic in the Platt family. This story will have repercussions for a long, long time. But that's all quite a way into the future!"

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2013), Glen1 (27-06-2013), tammyy2j (25-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actors Jack P Shepherd and Ben Price have been filming out on location for their characters' upcoming road crash horror.

Earlier this week, it was revealed that David Platt and Nick Tilsley will be involved in a huge accident later this summer as tension between the half-brothers escalates.


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Ben Price sports fake blood on night shoot.



Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Ben Price and Jack P Shepherd


The shock storyline has now been confirmed as cast and crew were spotted shooting the dramatic scenes in Manchester.

Paparazzi pictures show that David and Nick will be in the Bistro's van when a huge row takes place between them.

With tempers at boiling point, David causes the vehicle to spin out of control - leading to a collision with a truck.

Reports have suggested that Nick will come out worse in the accident as he ends up in a coma in hospital.


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
The scene of David and Nick's deadly car crash



Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
The scene of David and Nick's deadly car crash


The latest crisis for the Platts will occur as David's ongoing revenge story comes to a head.

David is currently plotting against Nick after finding out that his wife Kylie had a one-night stand with the businessman at Christmas.

The scenes in question are expected to air in August.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2013), Glen1 (27-06-2013), lizann (08-07-2013)

----------


## sean slater

Looking forward to this. I wonder if the row will involve the affair or something else. Because it seems like the reveal may be a bit later at Christmas?

----------


## lizann

> Looking forward to this. I wonder if the row will involve the affair or something else. Because it seems like the reveal may be a bit later at Christmas?


i want david to tell nick he knows and this leads to the accident but of course when nick wakes up he wont remember 

does nick's bistro do deliveries now and that is why the van?

----------


## lizann

> Looking forward to this. I wonder if the row will involve the affair or something else. Because it seems like the reveal may be a bit later at Christmas?


i want david to tell nick he knows and this leads to the accident but of course when nick wakes up he wont remember 

does nick's bistro do deliveries now and that is why the van?

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street airs potentially life-changing scenes for the Platt family next week as Nick and David have a horrifying road accident.

The brothers are arguing in the Bistro van over Nick and Kylie's one-night stand when David grabs the wheel and causes a collision with an oncoming lorry. In the aftermath, it's Nick who ends up much worse off as he's left in a coma with his life hanging in the balance...

Here, Ben Price - who plays Nick - teases the shock accident and the longer-term impact for his on-screen family.

When Leanne receives a poison pen letter which reveals that Nick was with another woman at Christmas, does Nick suspect that David is responsible?
"No, he doesn't suspect it's David. He thinks there is a vendetta against him but he thinks Peter is behind it at first. Then when he starts to think about it, he works out that it has to be someone who was there at the time and knows he was with Kylie that night. 

"Nick confronts Kylie, but then he just thinks maybe it's someone trying to have a spurious go. He hopes they don't really know something has happened and they're just trying to wind him up to inflame the situation. 

"Nick is still very panicked, though. The last thing he wants is for someone to find out he slept with Kylie, but he palms it off pretty well when Leanne asks him about it."

Is Nick tempted to tell Leanne the truth?
"No, he isn't tempted to tell her the truth at all. The truth is not going to help this situation. Nick is quite ruthless - when he wants to keep the equilibrium, he is quite ruthless about it. He slightly turns it back on her by saying, 'Nothing happened but if it had could you have blamed me?' So he slightly twists it on her."

When does Nick start to suspect that David is behind the vendetta?
"He sees David talking to Tina and it gets very heated and aggressive. Nick starts putting things together and then he thinks, 'Okay he knows', and he has a word with Tina. Tina doesn't know it's Nick that slept with Kylie. She says David knows someone slept with Kylie, so then Nick therefore realises David knows it's him." 

How does Nick feel about that?
"I think what's quite good is we see Nick panic, but also see him get quite annoyed. He is panicked about David's reaction but then thinks, 'Okay, I slept with your wife but you're not going to ruin my life'. I think Nick still sees David as the younger brother, and although he thinks that what he has done is bad, what David has tried to do to him since is worse. 

"Nick has a huge arrogance. Deep down nobody should ruin his life. He has the Bistro, he has the wife, he has a child, maybe not his, but he buys him things and supports a family. He doesn't want that ruined. Yes what he did at Christmas was bad, but David was nasty to Kylie, Leanne ran off with Peter and it was just one of those things. How could she resist Nick Tilsley?" 

What happens when Nick tries to confront David while they're in the Bistro van together?
"I think Nick gets annoyed because David doesn't admit to what he knows at first. Nick's prepared for the fact that they are going to have an argument, but when David starts to not admit what he's been up to and starts to be obtuse about it, Nick realises they're not getting anywhere. He says they'll go home, he'll admit it was his fault and they can move on. However, David doesn't want to do that because he doesn't want to lose Kylie.

"The reason that he's prepared to tell the truth to Leanne is that he believes he can talk his way out of it, because let's face it, she was off with Peter Barlow on their wedding day."

How does David react to Nick's plans to come clean? 
"He's worried. David doesn't want to go back and have it out with Kylie and risk losing her. So he grabs hold of the wheel while Nick's driving, forcing them off the road, then into the path of an oncoming lorry and puts Nick into a coma… as you do."

What kind of a reaction had Nick been expecting?
"Nick thought David would go off on one like normal, go absolutely loopy, punch him, and then be grumpy for a few years. I don't think he expects him to not want to go back and tell the truth. I don't think he can quite work it out. Nick thinks, 'Why not?' Nick's prepared to take the blame, it's all going to be on Nick, so what's his problem? Nick has accepted the game is over."

Can you tell us a bit more about the crash?
"David grabs the wheel and they only spin, but then he doesn't realise that there is a lorry going to run into the car. Nick's just thinking, 'Look, you could have killed us', but then it's too late to do anything as the lorry hits them. 

"I don't think David is trying to kill Nick. It's a spur of the moment reaction, but if Nick does wake up, I think he'll blame David for it. I think we could see Nick turn back into his dad. Under the veneer there's an edge and David has gone too far this time. I think Nick could look exactly the same, appear exactly the same to most people, but underneath there would be an obsessed point of trying to ruin David's life like he's ruined his." 

How badly injured is Nick?
"He's in a coma, so it's pretty bad! He's got a brain injury and needs surgery, so no-one knows if he's going to pull through. We don't know whether he's going to live or die. In fact, they're pretty certain he's going to die, or if he lives it will be with huge complications. I think whatever happens he will never be the same, mentally, emotionally or physically."

What have the hospital scenes been like to film?
"They're a little bit strange, because I am actually in the scene but just lying there with my eyes closed listening to what people are saying about me. That's what is different, people are talking about you whilst you're there. People don't talk about you whilst you're sitting in the room normally and it's strange listening to everything going on around you!" 

Because Nick has a brain injury, you had to have your head shaved for these scenes. How did that feel?
"I'm not bothered, I quite like it actually. If you've been playing a character for a while, coming up to four years now, it's really nice to mix him up and change him again. It's a real gift that our producer Stuart Blackburn has given me really. It's totally different. 

"I've been able to do some research into brain injuries and it's something different to get my teeth into. Stuart has given me the chance to give Nick another side, always, permanently. As long as I play Nick then I can always play that little bit of him which has been affected by this. Because even if he comes through this, he is going to be different, affected by his injuries but also affected by what happened."

Do you think Nick would be willing to send David to prison for his part in the accident?
"I don't think he would be bothered about having him go to prison. I think Nick would be more focused on hurting David. It wouldn't surprise me if Nick didn't try and go after Kylie to get him back where it would really hurt. I think he would have an obsessive side to him. The brain injuries doctor I spoke to about this storyline said he could have an obsessive side to him, and I think that's what his obsession would be, to hit David back where it hurts." 

Do you think the brothers could make a pact whereby David agrees not to say anything to Kylie or Leanne, if Nick keeps quiet about the accident?
"That wouldn't work. Sally knows about that night and she was the worst person for Gail to tell, big mouth Sally. Tina knows as well, Gail knows, so that would never work. I think the only way of resolving it would be to have a big face-off at some point. The brothers would need someone else to fight to eventually get them together again." 

If Leanne finds out the truth, do you think the fact that Nick is at death's door will make a difference?
"I don't know, I'm not sure if it would be enough. She is a right old feisty one. I can't see her sticking around with Nick if this all comes out. I think initially she would tell him where to go." 

Can the Platt family survive this?
"Yes of course, they could survive a nuclear attack. If you attacked them, they would all turn on you, that's what could bring them back together. That's the thing with the Platts, it's within blood. It's fine for them to be at war, but if you attacked them they would all turn around and fight back!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has warned that his character Nick Tilsley won't have a speedy recovery after his upcoming road crash horror.

Nick is left in a coma next week after his Bistro van is hit by a lorry during a fateful drive with his half-brother David Platt (Jack P Shepherd).

Speaking on BBC One's Breakfast today (July 31), Price revealed that Nick's family will be on tenterhooks for weeks as it's unclear whether he will survive.

Previewing the crash, he explained: "We struggle over the wheel, the van spins, and it spins onto the wrong side of the road. There's a truck coming towards us, which comes into me. 

"The truck merges with the car and then drives a couple of hundred yards down the road, with me crushed in it. David's fine, but I've taken my belt off. I end up in hospital in a coma.

"I get cut out the car, and for the next six weeks or eight weeks, it's touch and go."

With Nick's character expected to go in a new direction as a result of the crash, Price added that he is delighted to see the businessman become more like his dad Brian.

"You all have moments in Corrie, when it was your moment and you started watching it," he added. "I think Brian getting stabbed [was mine]. That's very useful for me as an actor, incredibly useful. I can look back and go, 'Oh, that's my dad, and he was a bit of a rogue'.

"It's so useful, because you can feed that in. I can see, if my father was like that, how I could be like that."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has said that the Platt family's current storyline has the potential to run for two years.   :EEK!: 

The actor's character Nick Tilsley sparked a terrible chain of events last Christmas as he had a one-night stand with his sister-in-law Kylie (Paula Lane), who may now be carrying his baby.

When Nick and his half-brother David (Jack P Shepherd) finally discuss the issue next week, their showdown builds up to a huge road accident which leaves Nick in a coma.

Price told Real Radio today (July 31): "I think the idea is that these incidents are so huge that you play this out for a year or two years. The baby's got to come, my revenge on David, and how the crash affects me personally, mentally.

"I don't think I'll ever be the same, so it's great. You get to play that for as long as you stick around I suppose, as long as they want to write it. That's what's so fantastic about this story. You've got many avenues."

He added: "I think the audience will get the big crescendo they want from that storyline, and then it will carry on. Actually there's another level again, beyond what you're about to see next week."

Price also gave his reaction to being on the longlist for the 2013 Inside Soap Awards in the 'Best Actor' category.

Playing down the nod, he laughed: "I think it's more to do with the story. You're more concerned [with] that, so you think, 'Okay, the story's working'. I know that sounds a bit strange! I just find it a bit embarrassing, to be honest!"

Coronation Street airs Nick's crash horror on Monday (August 5) from 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2013), lizann (01-08-2013), tammyy2j (01-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Ben Price has said that the Platt family's current storyline has the potential to run for two years


Please no

----------

Glen1 (05-08-2013), lizann (01-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

If that's the case the baby will be Nicks'

----------


## lizann

kill of nick i say

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has said that he expects to get a hard time from fans when his character Nick Platt comes out of his coma.

Tonight's episodes of the soap will see the brother arguing in the Bistro van over Nick and Kylie's one-night stand when David (Jack P Shepherd) grabs the wheel and causes a collision with an oncoming lorry.

In the aftermath, Nick ends up in a coma and will suffer further complications when he undergoes surgery to remove a blood clot from his brain.

When he eventually does wake up, his personality has changed and he will become nasty and irrational.

Speaking to The Sun, Price said: "He is no longer Mr Nice Guy. The consequences of the crash are significant and his anger is off the scale. 

"His character totally flips. He gets obsessive and he isn't rational at all. When the girls fuss over him, he reacts very, very angrily - every part of him is floundering.

"People have always been very kind to me when I meet them on the street because Nick is 'Mr Nice', but when they see him change, I expect them to shout at me instead.

Price described his latest storyline as his 'best ever' during his four-year stint on the ITV show, and added that he worked closely with the brain injury charity Headway to help him portray Nick after the accident. 

"Physically a person can look the same after time but under the surface, their personality can change," said Price. "It affects relationships so much - it's not about the survival, it is about the years ahead.

"It will be up to the viewers to decide whether they think David intends to crash the car or not, but later Nick definitely thinks he did."

Coronation Street airs Nick and David's crash tonight (Monday, August 5) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Glen1 (05-08-2013), lizann (05-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Nick and Leanne ever contact the police after their apartment break in?

----------


## walsh2509

Don't think it will last as focused on all the time , but the kid will be his and it will be in a year or so it will become known.  As for just now, either 1 of 2 things will happen - 1 When he wakes up he will have no memory of the crash and David will be please  2 He wakes up remembers everything, but will make a deal with David that if he drops all the hassle and never mentions any of it again , he won't tell the cops it was him behind all the hassle he's been having and won't tell them he undid his seat belt and pulled the steering wheel so that the car came to rest side on in the road and thus was hit by the lorry ..

----------


## Perdita

The gloves are off! Nick turns nasty as he remembers that David caused the crash that nearly cost him everything, Ben Price has revealed.

Ben, who plays Nick, said: "Nickâs come so close to dying and has been left with brain injuries that have put him in a place heâs never been before. Heâs not Mr Nice Guy anymore."

"David tried to kill him and that will never go away. David will only ever try and save his own skin, and Nick knows that. His apologies are lost on him completely."

"As far as Nickâs concerned, David can go to hell. The gloves are off..."

"He knows his brother tried to kill him. David is really hoping that Nick wonât be able to remember what happened, but he does, and thatâs really important," said Ben. 

As Nick regains consciousness, he summons David to his bedside.

"Nick wants everything out in the open, no more secrets or lies. He is more than ready to come clean and get everything off his chest," said Ben.

"He asks David to get a DNA test, which David doesnât want to do, but Nick threatens to expose him unless he agrees."

"Nick says if the baby is Davidâs, then heâll keep quiet. But if itâs his, Nick tells him that will change things. Nick knows they need to do this in order to be able to move on. Davidâs so scared about losing Kylie."

"Nick wants everything out in the open, no more secrets or lies..."

Nick's severe injuries have left him bitter and frustrated.

"Heâs in a bad place physically and mentally," said Ben. "He's a man who just doesnât care anymore. Nick has always cared, heâs always made sure his mum is okay, his brother is okay, that Leanne is okay. Nickâs always been so calm, but now that has changed."

"Nick is told to expect a long road to recovery, and that it will be very difficult. Heâs told there will be a lot of things that may shock or surprise him. Things wonât be the same for a long while, but you canât keep Nick down. He has so much drive within him.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's road crash aftermath enters a new chapter this fortnight as Nick Tilsley finally regains full consciousness and starts talking again.

To the horror of Nick's half-brother David Platt, the businessman remembers everything about the crash that nearly killed him and is now ready to take control of the situation once and for all.

Here, Ben Price - who plays Nick - reveals what's in store as the Platt family's secrets and lies threaten to be exposed.

How is Nick feeling when he wakes up?
"He totally remembers what happened, so he's in a bad mood which is partly to do with the accident and partly to do with the fact that he knows his brother tried to kill him. Nick's injuries are a separate issue for him - he has his own anger about that. David is really hoping that Nick won't be able to remember what happened, but he does, and that's really important."

So when does everything come back to Nick?
"Immediately. Nick's short-term memory seems completely intact - it's his long-term memory that isn't so great. He's forgetting things such as Bethany's name, or random words, for example. But short term, and specifically what happened before he ended up in hospital, Nick's memories are vivid."

When Nick was in a coma, David stood by his bedside and poured his heart out. Does Nick pick up on this when he wakes up?
"I don't think Nick actually cares what David says or does anymore. Nick's of the mind that nothing can change now - David tried to kill him and that will never go away. So to a great extent, it doesn't matter at all what he says now Nick is awake. David will only ever try to save his own skin, and Nick knows that. Nick knows that David will just say whatever he needs to say, so any apology is lost on him completely."


What is Nick intending to do?
"I think he's quite happy to tell everyone the truth. I think Nick wants to get it all sorted - find out whose baby Lily is, and then [ask], 'Where do we all stand?' Nick wants everything out in the open, no more secrets or lies. He is more than ready to come clean and get everything off his chest. Nick is a different guy now. He knows that sooner or later it will get out anyway, so he'd rather have control of it."

What happens when Nick summons David to his bedside?
"Nick asks David to get a DNA test, which David doesn't want to do, but Nick threatens to expose him unless he agrees. David wants to know what Nick is going to do with the information first, before he agrees. Nick says that if the baby is David's, then he'll keep quiet, but if it's his, then Nick tells him that will change things. Nick knows they need to do this in order to be able to move on. David's so scared about losing Kylie."

How does David react when he realises that Nick remembers every detail?
"I think he's scared, because now he's faced with a man who just doesn't care anymore. Nick has always cared, he's always made sure his mum is okay, his brother is okay, that Leanne is okay. Nick's always been so calm, but that has changed now. As far as Nick is concerned, David can go to hell. The gloves are off. He's understandably bitter, as he can't walk! He's in a bad place physically and mentally." 

Will Nick ever find it in him to forgive David?
"No. Not for a very long time! I think too much has happened between them now - it's gone too far. Until they find a common enemy, I can't imagine things will be right for years."


Have his injuries changed Nick's attitude to life?
"Definitely. He's come so close to dying and has been left with brain injuries that have put him in a place he's never been before. He's not Mr Nice Guy anymore."

How are things with Leanne?
"Good. I think poor Leanne has been trying hard to be honest and has admitted that she knows the next few months aren't going to be easy. Nick isn't the man he used to be, he's not going to be able to run the Bistro and be the active family man he was before. But Nick knows it's only a matter of time before she finds out, so he knows that's coming. 

"I think Nick is aware that Leanne is committed to him now, but he's also realistic and knows that the reason he slept with Kylie was because of what Leanne did on their wedding day. It's great to play that doubt as an actor. It's more of a question of what will happen when she finds out."

Do you think they could survive it?
"No, I don't think they could. Leanne is a hypocrite seeing as she went to see Peter on her wedding day, but then I don't know how much that will wash seeing as Nick slept with his sister-in-law! Especially as he's kept it hidden from her for months."


Nick gets quite nasty and short-tempered with his mum while he's recovering from the crash. Why is that?
"He finds her irritating, because Gail wants the child in him again. She wants to mother him and he's irritable anyway at the minute. I think you always take it out on those closest to you."

Is Nick told that he has a long road ahead of him?
"Yes. Nick is advised to expect a long road to recovery, and that it will be very difficult. He's told there will be a lot of things that may shock or surprise him. Things won't be the same for a long while, but you can't keep Nick down. He has so much drive within him."

Are you relieved that Nick is conscious again?
"Oh I don't know, it was quite good to play! (Laughs.) Yes, I am actually. It's great to get some dialogue and move the story forwards. I'm ready to get my teeth into the consequences of the crash and for Nick to figure out how best to deal with them."

----------

swmc66 (01-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has praised the soap's bosses for exploring the full implications of Nick Tilsley's recent brain injury.

Nick was almost killed in a road crash earlier this year. Although he has since been released from hospital, he appears to be a changed man in upcoming episodes as he repeatedly loses his temper with his loved ones.

Speaking on ITV's Daybreak this morning (October 29), Price credited Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn for coming up with his character's dark storyline.

He said: "I think that's down to Stuart Blackburn. I think he's really done a fantastic job. We met with a doctor - a surgeon who would have done the operation on me - and a charity Headway, and we talked about the long-term implications. 

"I think that was one thing that Stuart and the writers and I really wanted to do. Not just a few months, maybe a year, maybe it takes two years. Give him a different look, make the audience realise that I might never be the same Nick. 

"I probably won't be, this will always affect me. I think he's done a fantastic job to make that in a realistic timeframe."

One of Nick's biggest outbursts comes later this week as he becomes irritated by Simon Barlow at a Halloween party and angrily rants at him.

Nick's outburst shocks everyone.
Â© ITV
Nick's outburst shocks everyone.


Price continued: "The doctor was saying the impact is very significant for families and the person. The person might be, a bit like Nick, not really able to quantify his feelings or his emotions. The impact is taken out on your nearest and dearest. 

"The doctor said the operation is one thing, which he can do and he does every day, but the aftercare and the therapy is a whole different treatment side. 

"I hope you're going to see that with Nick - him struggle to get better, him struggle with himself, him push away the people who are closest to him so he doesn't hurt them. It happens every day to people."

The impact on Nick's wife Leanne (Jane Danson) will be particularly difficult after they reunite.

Price said: "I think Nick would like nothing more than to be with Leanne for the rest of his life, but it would be turbulent. It's not going to be a straight road. It's a lot for her to take on. I'm not the man she married and that's hard."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has praised the soap's bosses for exploring the full implications of Nick Tilsley's recent brain injury.

Nick was almost killed in a road crash earlier this year. Although he has since been released from hospital, he appears to be a changed man in upcoming episodes as he repeatedly loses his temper with his loved ones.

Speaking on ITV's Daybreak this morning (October 29), Price credited Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn for coming up with his character's dark storyline.

He said: "I think that's down to Stuart Blackburn. I think he's really done a fantastic job. We met with a doctor - a surgeon who would have done the operation on me - and a charity Headway, and we talked about the long-term implications. 

"I think that was one thing that Stuart and the writers and I really wanted to do. Not just a few months, maybe a year, maybe it takes two years. Give him a different look, make the audience realise that I might never be the same Nick. 

"I probably won't be, this will always affect me. I think he's done a fantastic job to make that in a realistic timeframe."

One of Nick's biggest outbursts comes later this week as he becomes irritated by Simon Barlow at a Halloween party and angrily rants at him.

Nick's outburst shocks everyone.
Â© ITV
Nick's outburst shocks everyone.


Price continued: "The doctor was saying the impact is very significant for families and the person. The person might be, a bit like Nick, not really able to quantify his feelings or his emotions. The impact is taken out on your nearest and dearest. 

"The doctor said the operation is one thing, which he can do and he does every day, but the aftercare and the therapy is a whole different treatment side. 

"I hope you're going to see that with Nick - him struggle to get better, him struggle with himself, him push away the people who are closest to him so he doesn't hurt them. It happens every day to people."

The impact on Nick's wife Leanne (Jane Danson) will be particularly difficult after they reunite.

Price said: "I think Nick would like nothing more than to be with Leanne for the rest of his life, but it would be turbulent. It's not going to be a straight road. It's a lot for her to take on. I'm not the man she married and that's hard."

----------

Brucie (29-10-2013), maidmarian (29-10-2013)

----------


## Brucie

I might get a check up - Simon Barlow irritates the hell out of me too!

----------


## lizann

i read that nick turns violent with leanne and simon

----------


## Perdita

Ben Price has signed a new contract with Coronation Street.

The actor, who plays Nick Tilsley on the ITV soap, will stay in the role for at least another year, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

Price's character is currently recovering from a brain injury after he was nearly killed by brother David in a road accident earlier this year.

The soap has been praised by brain injury charity Headway for its accurate portrayal of the recovery process facing people suffering from such trauma.

Price recently explained that he and Coronation Street producers had been working with the organisation to make the storyline as realistic as possible.

He said: "We met with a doctor - a surgeon who would have done the operation on me - and a charity Headway, and we talked about the long-term implications.

"I think that was one thing that Stuart [Blackburn] and the writers and I really wanted to do. Not just a few months, maybe a year, maybe it takes two years. Give him a different look, make the audience realise that I might never be the same Nick.

"I probably won't be, this will always affect me. I think he's done a fantastic job to make that in a realistic timeframe."

----------

maidmarian (11-11-2013), tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Nick's violent mood swings will put strain on his relationship with Leanne, Ben Price has revealed.

Ben, who plays Nick, said: "I think Leanne suddenly realises just how bad itâs got. Nick has no control, he has no cover. He can snap at any point and he canât control when or how."

Nick's brain injury impacts on every area of his life, as he struggles to contain his outbursts.

"It all comes out and then he instantly regrets it, but he just canât control it," said Ben.

"There are three of them in their relationship now; Leanne, Nick, and his injury..."

When Nick snaps at Simon, Leanne makes a difficult decision to protect her son from his mood swings.

"Leanneâs fought hard to keep Simon and now he has to go and live with Peter because of Nick. Simon needs his mum and Nick feels like heâs messed that up."

As the changes to Nick's personality take their toll on his and Leanne's relationship, Ben Price admits they've got a hard road ahead of them.

He said: "At this point, I canât see their marriage surviving. Theyâve got a long way to go."

"I do think thereâs a chance that Leanne is at risk. Heâs flipped before, but I think heâs more worried about how his injuries will impact upon her mentally rather than physically."

"Nickâs desperate to get back to normal and thatâs part of the problem. He wants his life back. He is desperate to look as though heâs better - he just wants people to think heâs coping."

----------

tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Nick Tilsley's marriage faces new challenges on Coronation Street next week as the impact of the brain injury he recently suffered continues to take its toll.

As Nick suffers memory lapses and continues to be short-tempered, his wife Leanne (Jane Danson) is disheartened and her hopes for normality quickly fade.

Here, Ben Price - who plays Nick - discusses the long journey ahead for his troubled character.

Does Nick feel responsible at all for the destruction of his family?
"I think Nick feels that David is entirely to blame. Nick certainly knows that he's not the easiest person to be around at the minute, but if it wasn't for David's actions, then they wouldn't all be in this state. David put Nick in this place. That's all Nick can see."

How would you say Nick is coping with his recovery?
"Outwardly Nick might seem as though he's doing okay. He's putting a brave face on and is determined to get back to normal. But inside, I really think Nick is struggling to come to terms with what's happened to him and how far it's set him back."

Is the support he's receiving from his family helping him?
"Nick is getting so frustrated with his mum. He's fed up of her fussing around him all the time. He feels as though he's being wrapped up in cotton wool by her. She's making it really difficult for him and he feels as though she's making it all ten times worse. Gail is a constant reminder that he has a long road to recovery."

Do you think Nick is trying to do too much too soon?
"Yes definitely. He's desperate to get back to normal and that's part of the problem. He wants his life back. It's all about the 'look'. Nick is desperate to look as though he's better - if he looks better, he might start to feel more himself again too. He just wants people to think he's coping."

How does Nick feel about David being out on the street when Tina kicks him out?
"I don't think he's happy about it at all, but not because David's on the street but because he's still hanging around Weatherfield. He wants David gone, he wants him to leave. He doesn't care where David is. Nick has well and truly had enough of him."

Next week, there's a problem when Nick should be meeting a wine supplier for the Bistro. What happens?
"The meeting with a wine supplier completely slips his mind, but I really didn't want to make too much of the memory lapses. It's not that his memory is going, it's more that he's struggling to contain everything that's going on in his head."

Nick also picks up Simon from school without telling anyone, which leads to a panic when Tina arrives to take him home and nobody knows where Simon isâ¦ 
"Yes, but Nick doesn't see that there's anything wrong with that. He thinks that as an adult, it shouldn't be a problem. Before the accident, Nick used to pick Simon up all of the time so he can't see why now should be any different. He's completely overloading himself and that's why things like these meetings are slipping his mind. 

"But this isn't the biggest part of Nick's injury. I was keen to make the anger and the mood swings a bigger part of it."

The good news is that Leanne has taken Nick back. How is he feeling about that?
"A mixture of emotions, really. There are clear problems between the two of them now that he can't escape. He's happy to have Leanne back, but then he also can't escape the thought that it's going to be difficult and that they have a long way to go to get things back to the way they were. 

"I think he's grateful for Leanne being around, but he knows that what he did with Kylie is going to have to play out at some point. Nick's not stupid. He slept with his sister-in-law - at some point that's going to cause more problems along the way for him and Leanne. It might be okay between them for now, but at some point it's going to become very difficult for them to move forward."

Is Nick quite conscious that his injuries could have a huge impact on their marriage?
"He desperately doesn't want Leanne to be his mum. Nick does not want her to be his carer. But that's what she'll become if she carries on looking after him all of the time. It's not as easy as Leanne being back in his life and them being able to pick up where they left off. They've got complications to overcome. There's three in their relationship now - Leanne, Nick, and his injury."

Does Nick start to take his frustrations out on her?
"No, I don't think it's to do with Leanne as such - it's strange. The frustrations he has are all to do with himself. He sees Leanne as blameless. In terms of the injury, Leanne's trying her best, but Nick is so frustrated by it all. That's what he can't contain. Leanne's being so supportive and he knows that."

Could Leanne be at risk of seeing that other side to Nick, though?
"I do think there's a chance she's at risk - Nick wouldn't say that though. He's flipped before, but I think he's more worried about how his injuries will impact upon her mentally rather than physically."

What is Leanne's reaction when Nick snaps at Simon again?
"Shock. I think Leanne suddenly realises just how bad it's got. Nick has no control, he has no cover. He can snap at any point and he can't control when or how."

Does Nick feel bad when Leanne decides to send Simon off to live with his dad?
"Yes, definitely. She's fought hard to keep Simon and now he has to go and live with Peter because of him. Simon needs his mum and Nick feels he's messed that up now because of his affair." 

At this stage, do you think the marriage will survive?
"At this point, I can't see it. They've a long way to go, and a hard road ahead of them."

Do you enjoy playing this nastier Nick?
"Yes, it's great. As long as there's truth there, I get to explore a part of Nick I've never had chance to before. It's a great opportunity as an actor."

----------


## swmc66

I thought that Leanne took simon on as it was not safe or good for his welfare to be with Peter and Carla. Courts agreed. How could she send him back. Poor kid he will be left stranded again after Tina and peters affair

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Nick and Leanne Tilsley are left devastated on Christmas Day as they realise that their marriage may never be the same again.

When Leanne (Jane Danson) playfully teases Nick over a cracker joke during a festive meal at the Bistro, he flies into another rage and slaps her across the face in a shocking scene.

Knowing that his recent brain injury is still adversely affecting his personality, Nick starts to wonder whether Leanne would be safer away from him - throwing their entire future as a couple into doubt.

Here, Ben Price - who plays Nick - previews a tough festive season for his character and the Platt clan.

Has Nick been improving in the build-up to Christmas?
"Outwardly it appears that he has, but inwardly he's just been better at managing it. I don't think his condition has improved that much, he's just recognising when he needs to walk away, calm down and not say anything. He's better at doing that."

How is Nick coping with the atmosphere at the family home?
"I think it's very difficult because it's too crowded and he feels like he's become a kid again. As a grown man that's quite hard. Leanne and his mum are now his carers and he feels like a child. It's awful for Nick - he's a complete control freak. It's horrible for him when he has no control." 

Does Nick now regret asking Gail to choose between him and David? 
"I don't think he does. He might regret that he put his mum in a difficult situation, but he hates David and at the time he didn't want him anywhere near him."

What makes Nick fly into such a rage with Leanne on Christmas Day?
"It's been a very, very stressful two days for Nick. On Christmas Day, people keep coming in and out of the meal, there's lots of noise and people keep knocking glasses over. It's too much for Nick and his frustration just boils over. 

"Nick's anger comes out and Leanne gets the brunt of it. All day he looks like he's fine, but he's not fine. He's head's all over the place, he has a headache and it's just too much. Leanne says the wrong thing at the wrong time."

What is Leanne's reaction?
"It's awful for her. I think at that point something dies in their relationship. Nick has got a head injury and what he's done is to do with that head injury, but they've lost that trust. He's lost the trust in himself and he's done the worst thing he can imagine. I think Leanne is shocked, upset and disappointed. Nick realises at this point that they're not going to be fine."

How do the family react when Nick hits Leanne?
"They don't like it at all. They're shocked but they know Nick has this huge problem and it's to do with his injury - but it's also to do with him."

How does Nick feel afterwards? 
"He doesn't know what he's become. Who is he now? Nick knows what he should be and what he was, but he doesn't know who he is now. He looks pretty much the same but he's not. Nothing is right in his life."

Why does Nick tell Norris of all people that he slapped Leanne?
"Norris notices her black eye and Leanne tries to cover, but Nick doesn't want that. Nick is one for wanting to face things and this is part of his accident. He has something to face now - this is what he's done, who he is. He's taking some control back." 

Is Nick worried that he'll hurt Leanne again?
"Absolutely. He can't control it and it's a very fine line for him. He can't trust himself and he knows Leanne can't trust him anymore. He's not the man she fell in love with."

Is Nick worried that Leanne will leave him for good?
"I don't think he is anymore. I think part of him thinks she probably should leave him. They've been through the motions of trying to save their relationship but when someone is fundamentally not the same person, it's extremely hard." 

How hopeful is Nick that his training sessions with Kal will help?
"At first he's not that hopeful and then he just needs something to hold on to and he needs something to feel a bit more vital again, a bit more normal. That's what Kal does. He's another man and Nick doesn't really have many male friends on the street. He hates Peter, he hates his brother and there are not many guys around that he can relate to. Kal's physical and quick so he keeps Nick on his toes a bit. He's now quite hopeful it could go somewhere."

Can Nick ever imagine being normal again?
"I think he thought he could, but now he realises this could be it. This is who he is now and he might be like this for months, years, forever." 

What do you think 2014 will hold for the Platts?
"Maybe we'll see what happens with David and Nick. I hope we start to see what happens with the relationship between Leanne and Nick and how they work together. I'm hoping it's as big as 2013 because it's been momentous for the Platts this year. This could just be the beginning." 

How are you spending Christmas?
"We have a very traditional Christmas. We open presents in the morning, eat turkey for dinner, pull crackers, have the family round. We just have a very normal and lovely Christmas with the kids."



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2niRKOvo5

----------

swmc66 (17-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nick Tilsley will be pushed over the edge when he learns about his estranged wife Leanne's romance with Kal Nazir.

It was previously reported that Leanne would finally give into her feelings for Kal after he helps her out at the Bistro.

After weeks of trying to keep their new relationship a secret, the truth eventually comes out and leaves Nick (Ben Price) devastated, the Daily Star reports. 

Viewers will know that Leanne and Nick decided to separate earlier this year, as his brain injury continued to have an impact on their relationship.

The news that Leanne is now seeing Kal will come as a double blow to Nick, who had been hoping for a reconciliation with her. 

In scenes to be aired next month, Nick will start to have violent outbursts as he struggles to come to terms with the fact that his wife has moved on.

----------

maidmarian (15-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

him and steph are to become close if twitter is correct

----------


## swmc66

I think he is being horrible to leanne. He was the one to finish their relationship!

----------


## Debzyg

> I think he is being horrible to leanne. He was the one to finish their relationship!


That's what I keep saying! Don't know why she doesn't remind him of that fact!

----------


## Perdita

I don't think he really wanted to end it though ....

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think he really wanted to end it though ....


Yes neither do I

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Nick's behaved very well but it's forgiveable given his head injury, in my opinion.  He ended his marriage because he didn't want Leanne to be his carer - a fact Leanne knew very well.  I found her behaviour quite callous (and out of character) last night.  I usually like Leanne.

----------

tammyy2j (26-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think Nick's behaved very well but it's forgiveable given his head injury, in my opinion.  He ended his marriage because he didn't want Leanne to be his carer - a fact Leanne knew very well.  I found her behaviour quite callous (and out of character) last night.  I usually like Leanne.


Me too, I hate her with Kal, she should concentrate on Simon after him losing Tina, Carla and Peter (to drink  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2014), lizann (26-06-2014)

----------


## Debzyg

> I don't think Nick's behaved very well but it's forgiveable given his head injury, in my opinion.  He ended his marriage because he didn't want Leanne to be his carer - a fact Leanne knew very well.  I found her behaviour quite callous (and out of character) last night.  I usually like Leanne.


Thing is though that should've been Leanne's choice, not his. He made the decision for her, so he can hardly blame her for moving on with her life. Fact is they're not a couple and haven't been for some time so who she chooses to date is none of nicks business anymore. Hardly fair to expect the girl to wait around putting her life on hold, being single for years on the off chance that one day Nick will be better and won't smack her one again in a rage?

I don't think she's done anything wrong! All she's done is move on with her life. All Nicks behaviour shows is that he's a long way from being better and the man she fell in love with and could easily get so angry he hits her again. Why should anyone live like that?

Wow, I'm going on like its real! Lol!!

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I agree with most of what you say, Debzyg.  :Smile: 

Nick's made some very poor choices, which I find forgiveable because of his head inury, but they would be more difficult to live with in real life.  I hadn't thought Leanne had done anything wrong until the latest episode, when she was sitting with Kal in the Rovers and behaving smugly and callously towards Nick.  She's been sensitive to the fact that he still loved her so far (and rightly so, in my opinion), so why the sudden about turn?

It's hard not to get caught up in these fictional lives lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I don't blame Leanne for her behaviour - I don't think she wanted the marriage to end any more than Nick does but she has put up with a lot of bad behaviour from him, there is only so much you can take - obviously, living this close is a difficult situation and yes, Leanne's behaviour in the Rovers did not help but I can't help feeling that she deserves a break... she has been pussyfooting around for a while now, trying not to hurt Nick ... I am not sure Nick would have behaved differently if he had found somebody else before Leanne did ....

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2014), Debzyg (28-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am not sure Nick would have behaved differently if he had found somebody else before Leanne did ....


Fair point!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (27-06-2014)

----------


## Debzyg

I think Leanne's behaviour has probably only changed since Nick found out about her and Kal and started behaving like a prize pr**k.

I don't think she cares anymore because he's been so vile since he found out she's stopped trying to spare his feelings and just got on with it.

----------

LostVoodoo (05-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit that Nick's behaviour was appalling last night, though Leanne seemed to go back to being more sensitive.  She stood up to him at the same time though, which was nice to see.  I wonder if Nick's behaviour can still be put down to his head injury?

----------


## tammyy2j

From Daily Star 

Nick Tilsley will become a hate figure after he is exposed for faking his “funny turns”.

The Bistro boss suffered a serious brain injury during a road accident last year.

Since then he’s been suffering moments of depression and lashing out during aggressive outbursts.

But next month his estranged wife Leanne will discover that he’s been faking some of his “episodes”, and he’s been well aware of how badly he’s been behaving.

Leanne and Nick – played by Jane Danson, 35, and Ben Price, 42 – have gone to war since splitting up.

And when Leanne finds out the truth about his faking, she throws a massive strop.

She storms into the Bistro as the Platts are celebrating Kylie’s birthday and starts smashing bottles of booze and plates of food.

Leanne storms: “Come on Nick, tell everyone what’s going on. Feeling a bit wobbly, are we? Having another of your funny turns?

“I’ll stop smashing up this place if you tell them the truth. You’re putting this on, aren’t you?”

She is left fuming when Nick coldly replies: “I don’t have to answer that – you’re being ridiculous. I wish you would drop this.”

But she continues to smash bottles of booze and screams: “I was married to him. I know him better than anyone.

“Why won’t you all believe me? Simon thinks you’re dying. Does that make you feel good, putting the fear of God into a kid?”

When Nick’s mum Gail steps into the row, the Bistro boss finally speaks up.

And he admits: “Mum, Leanne’s right. I’ve been faking it.”

A show insider said: “Nick has been using his brain injury to his own advantage but now he’s been caught out.

“It’s all going to kick off and he’ll soon realise he’s not getting sym*pathy from anyone.”

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2014), Glen1 (19-07-2014), maidmarian (18-07-2014), Perdita (18-07-2014), sarah c (18-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Another stupid storyline

----------

Glen1 (19-07-2014), Perdita (18-07-2014), tammyy2j (19-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Another stupid storyline


I can imagine that Nick thinks he is putting it on .. but could this not be part of his brain injury .. to think he is but really he is not putting it on???

----------


## sarah c

> I can imagine that Nick thinks he is putting it on .. but could this not be part of his brain injury .. to think he is but really he is not putting it on???


I thought the same, with a brain injury how does Nick know what is now his 'reality' and what isn't? And equally how do other people know what is 'real' for Nick...?

----------

Perdita (19-07-2014), swmc66 (19-07-2014)

----------


## Cheetah

> Another stupid storyline


I'm not sure it is stupid - I think it will be quite interesting to see how all his 'supporters' will react - David took some major risks going along with him and he's put lots of people through hell not just Leanne -Simon, Gail, Michael, Audrey, Kal  -probably others I can't remember - he's got a lot of grovelling to do - but he's the right character to do that ........

----------


## tammyy2j

Nick Tilsley will be given a huge surprise next week when his former fling Erica Holroyd arrives back in Weatherfield and announces she is having his baby.

As Nick reels from the bombshell, he finds himself turning to Carla for support. However, as Nick faces up to his responsibilities, it looks as if he might have to put his growing feelings for Carla to one side.

Here, Ben Price - who plays Nick - discusses the dramatic week for his character and what the future now holds for him and Carla.

Is Nick aware of a growing attraction between himself and Carla?
"Oh God yes! Absolutely. He fancies her and he's desperate for her! After the stuff with Leanne, Nick now sees Carla as being the complete opposite. He doesn't think Carla would give him a hard time - she's got her own life and she's very independent. Leanne was quite independent too - I think Nick likes that in a woman. But the Nick and Leanne chapter has closed and so he's ready to move on. He finds Carla to be a real laugh - she's a lot of fun."

Has he always secretly fancied her?
"Nick and Carla have always had that little spark. I think when I first came to the show it was there, but all the history with Leanne took over. They are both just waiting for one another to bring it up. I think he's thinking that he doesn't want to get into something too heavy and she's thinking she's not going to do any of the running. I think they are just taking it easy. Nick just needs a bit of fun."

Nick and Carla used to be at each other's throats when they worked together. What has changed?
"She was a lot harder then, but with all the Peter stuff it's different. They're both broken people. Nick isn't the guy he once was and she's been through a lot. I think he just thinks why don't we both have a laugh and why wouldn't it work?"

How does he feel about Erica?
"She was a laugh - that was it! I think it moved him on from Leanne. Erica's very good at de-stressing him and chilling out. I think she's been great for him."

What is Nick's reaction when she arrives on the Street to tell him she's pregnant?
"He's supposed to meet Carla and Erica puts her hands over his eyes which makes it a bit awkward, because he thinks she's Carla. Then he thinks great, she's a mate. When he finds out she's pregnant, it's very tricky for him. Not that he'd run away because he's always wanted a kid - it's just not the best situation. It's a shock! His reaction is that he's shocked, but he's there for her. They may not be a couple but he's there for her and she just needs to tell him what she needs. He's very practical about it."

Does Erica want them to bring up the baby together as a couple?
"No, she doesn't want them to be a couple. She's absolutely cool about it."

Does he want to do the honorable thing and stand by Erica? 
"He thinks he should stand by her because they got on. He thinks she's a nice girl and maybe that's the way life works for him. He had a brain injury, she handles that very well and now she's having his baby. He thinks 'yeah let's stick around'."

Nick then confides in Carla about Erica's pregnancy, but is he aware she may have developed feelings for him? 
"He can see what's happening between them but he either brushes her off a couple of times, is late, or is meeting Erica. So he just wants to be honest with Carla about what is going on. "

What advice does Carla give Nick ?
"Go for it. She sort of becomes aware that nothing is going to happen between them. She just brushes it off a bit. Then he's a bit gutted because he thinks it's not going to work. She is his perfect match in that way."

Is Nick happy at the prospect of being a dad? 
"Yeah, totally, I think he really is. He always wanted a child and it's not really worked with him and Leanne. I think he always wanted a baby with her. He's always wanted a family. In his ideal world it was probably him, Leanne and child whilst living next to his mum with his job across the road. That didn't work out and he's realistic about it."

What will Gail say about the baby and Erica having a tie to their family?
"She hates the fact that Nick has had a fling with Erica and she will go mad about when she hears Erica is pregnant. There's not a woman in the world that Nick can go out with. Gail hates Erica! She will never accept her in the family, she assumes every woman is trying to trap him. She didn't like Leanne really. She still doesn't!"

----------

maidmarian (21-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Ben Price has hinted that there could be some very complicated times ahead for his character Nick Tilsley after Erica Holroyd announces her pregnancy.

Nick has been growing closer to Carla Connor recently, but he will be delivered a bombshell during tomorrow night's episode (May 1) when Erica arrives in Weatherfield with the news that she is pregnant.

Although Nick decides to do the honourable thing and stand by Erica, Price has suggested that the plot will not be straightforward. 

Speaking on Good Morning Britain today (April 30), Price confirmed that the news would initially be bad for Nick and Carla's budding relationship.

He said: "No, it's not [good]. That is the point. The audience think that they are going to get together and then Erica comes back.

"She drops the bombshell and Nick decides to do the right thing and stick by her. But does he? It's a cliffhanger.

Nick insists Carla has dinner with him.
Â© ITV
Erica's pregnancy will affect Nick's budding romance with Carla

"It's the way it works in soaps! That is where the drama is. There is a spark with him and Carla, but Erica has come back into the story and that is tricky. I think Nick wants to do the right thing. He wants to do the right thing."

Price also added that he has been enjoying working so closely with Alison King, who plays Carla.

He said: "It's nice playing those scenes with Alison. She is good fun, we have good fun and it is nice and relaxed. You sort of lose yourself a bit."

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He seems to have returned to nce nick with no brain injury

----------


## lizann

nick is to be younger than carla too another cougar for him

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street pair Nick Tilsley and Carla Connor may not be doomed after all, because Ben Price believes his character can forgive her for being unfaithful.

Viewers saw Carla (Alison King) betray Nick over the festive season by having a one-night stand with Tracy's partner Robert Preston. While Tracy knows the truth, Nick is still in the dark about Carla's infidelity as he prepares to marry her.

Speaking about how Nick will react once the truth comes out, Price said: "I'm sure he could [let rip] but I think he'd get past it. 


"It's not black and white for Nick like it is with David - there are grey areas. He'd think about it and get angry but then he'd go, 'Well, who am I?​'"

"You could see these characters were very different but could find something in each other. The affair thing's difficult because in an ideal world it wouldn't happen but I can see why they're doing it. For once Carla had found love, she wanted that happy ending."

Nick may be able to get over Carla cheating on him, but does Price think his alter-ego can ever really forgive her?

He said: "Yes, I do. Nick is similar to Leanne in that they're both forgiving. They're always looking at things from a position of forgiveness. Unlike someone like Tracy who is always looking for someone to blame.

"He's pretty stable, is Nick. It's not nice that he's in the dark but he's not a jealous guy and he's quite willing to admit his own shortcomings."

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

If Nick forgives Carla and the wedding and everything else goes ahead as planned, does that mean he is leaving as well?

----------


## Perdita

> If Nick forgives Carla and the wedding and everything else goes ahead as planned, does that mean he is leaving as well?


I have been thinking that too, without the Bistro, there is nothing for him now on the Cobbles ...

----------

parkerman (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

been reading about his brain injury affecting him again and him getting angry and snappy but he wants to hide it especially from Carla. Good to see that they haven't just forgot about it. I suppose with the changes and him not having the bistro etc could trigger this? Sounds like he confides in David though which is good> I enjoy their scenes together.

Coronation street don't really keep things secret and seem to have announced everyone who is leaving soon. Nothing about Ben Price though. Like mentioned above what will he do without the bistro? Although they don't seem to be changing the name which is strange. Maybe he gets it back somehow?

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation street don't really keep things secret and seem to have announced everyone who is leaving soon. Nothing about Ben Price though. Like mentioned above what will he do without the bistro? Although they don't seem to be changing the name which is strange. Maybe he gets it back somehow?


I agree.  If this storyline had been planned under Kate Oates, I'd be seriously contemplating Nick leaving with Carla.  However, Stuart Blackburn never keeps anything secret and often announces cast members leaving ridiculously early.  It feels like we've been waiting for Carla to go for years now!

So I doubt Nick is leaving although I wouldn't rule it out entirely of course.  The return of the brain injury symptoms will complicate whether Nick can forgive Carla - not just for sleeping with Robert but also for manipulating him into selling his beloved bistro (which was far worse than her original misdeed in my opinion).

----------

Dalesfan (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

> I agree.  If this storyline had been planned under Kate Oates, I'd be seriously contemplating Nick leaving with Carla.  However, Stuart Blackburn never keeps anything secret and often announces cast members leaving ridiculously early.  It feels like we've been waiting for Carla to go for years now!
> 
> So I doubt Nick is leaving although I wouldn't rule it out entirely of course.  The return of the brain injury symptoms will complicate whether Nick can forgive Carla - not just for sleeping with Robert but also for manipulating him into selling his beloved bistro (which was far worse than her original misdeed in my opinion).


Yea I agree about the bistro. I think that she has made things 10x worse with everything that has happened afterwards. The bistro he has built up and things don't feel right him not being there. I don't think Robert is a boss for starters. 

I actually wouldn't rule out a return of Nick and Leanne. I don't think they should go there again but wouldn't put it past them. In the recent interview with Ben Price

*Where does Nick go from here? Is he brave enough to confront the problem head on?*
He is brave but right now Nickâs panicking that he will lose Carla because sheâs not tough enough to take this. Leanne is, funnily enough. Carla would like to think she is, but she isnât.

Don't understand where Leanne comes into it. And didn't she struggle after his injury and got with Kal?

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), lizann (05-04-2016), tammyy2j (06-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Don't understand where Leanne comes into it. And *didn't she struggle after his injury* and got with Kal?


She did indeed.

----------

Dalesfan (05-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, all that was really behind my question about whether Nick is leaving. In the interview above, Ben Price seemed to be saying that Nick will forgive Carla and they will live happily ever after, but there has been no announcement that he is leaving, whereas we know that Alison is leaving for sure, so what Ben was hinting at didn't seem to ring true.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

gail won't want to let her nicky leave

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), tammyy2j (06-04-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/06/corona...uture-5800231/

Another recent interview with Ben. Doesn't sound to me like he will be leaving

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Nick could forgive Carla for sleeping with Robert but her actions afterwards of tricking him into selling his business I think not

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), Perdita (07-04-2016), swmc66 (07-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He will be left with nothing i expect and will move in with his mum

----------


## tammyy2j

> He will be left with nothing i expect and will move in with his mum


I think she will move out in with Audrey once Callum is dug up  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Did Nick and Carla both sell their apartments?

----------

swmc66 (08-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I think she will move out in with Audrey once Callum is dug up 
> 
> Did Nick and Carla both sell their apartments?


no they are definitely living in one of them at the moment - not sure whose

----------

swmc66 (08-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> no they are definitely living in one of them at the moment - not sure whose


It's Carla's apartment they're always pictured in at the moment, although I didn't know Nick was living there.

----------


## lizann

does sarah and bethany live with nick

----------


## Dazzle

> does sarah and bethany live with nick


Yes, although Sarah's staying with the Platts at the moment.

----------


## swmc66

When are they going to get a place of their own. Its been long enough for them to sort something out.

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*Coronation Street: Ben Price on Alison King's exit as Carla - "Nick will be broken. This is where it ends for them"**

"The storyline is brewing up for a huge denouement and itâs really sad," adds the actor*



Fans of Nickâs relationship with Carla should brace themselves for emotional trauma â actor Ben Price says that thereâs nothing but heartache on the horizon for his Corrie character.

âThe storyline is brewing up for a huge denouement and itâs really sad. Nick will be broken by whatâs happened and whatâs happening to himself. Itâs a tough pill for him,â the star tells RadioTimes.com.

Recent episodes of Coronation Street have seen Nickâs anger issues return, leaving him fearful that heâll never be free of the brain injuries caused by a van crash three years ago. And viewers have been left on tenterhooks, wondering how Nick would react should the truth emerge about bride-to-be Carlaâs one-night-stand with chef Robert Preston.

The plotline looks set to build to a climax in the coming months as actress Alison King films her final scenes as Carla. And Price admits that his co-starâs exit is sure to be emotional:

âIâm all for people moving on, but it is a shame that our characters didnât get together earlier. It is bittersweet and, like with the final Roy and Hayley episodes, the scenes that Ali and I get to share start to mean slightly more because you know that this is the end.

*âThere will be no more Carla and Nick. This is where it ends for them. And Nick will end up a very different man. But the show has to move beyond their relationship and Nick has to move on too.â*

Viewers have already witnessed Carla go to increasingly desperate lengths to keep news of her infidelity from reaching her fianceâs ears, but Price believes that Nick would have understood the situation should she have chosen to unburden herself.

âHe would have been completely forgiving. Nick is no spring chicken. And when you get a bit older, you see the grey in life. He slept with his brotherâs wife, after all!

âAnd the Platts understand that not everyone is perfect and that you go through really bad things. But, my god, they stick in. When the Platts are together, they move as one. No matter how bad things get, theyâll be round in five minutes and talking about it on the sofa. But Carla has been on her own all this time and sheâs not used to that.â

But perhaps Carla has missed her window of opportunity? Nickâs temper has been on the rise of late with Mondayâs double bill having seen him lose control with Bethanyâs bullies and be accused of assault as a result. Yet despite the on-screen tensions, Price is of the belief that Nickâs brain injury â and that resulting unpredictability â has been the making of his character:

âIt definitely has. Before the brain injury, people always thought of Nick as being a bit of a goodie goodie. But now, as long as Nickâs around, it will always come back. I think it taints him a lot now â even the way he reacts to the most innocuous things. And itâs given me more chances as an actor.

âItâs great to get angry. In that scene with Bethanyâs bullies, I told those young kids that when I go for it, it will be quite severe. I saved it for the take, rather than doing it in rehearsal, and I could see this girl physically recoiling and the crew thinking that Iâm an absolute lunatic.

"Afterwards, she said to me that she didnât think it would be like that. So I had to explain that heâs got no off button. You wind him up and he goes. And when I go, I really go.â

Price, this year nominated for Best Actor at the British Soap Awards, has now been a mainstay on Corrie since 2009, managing to combine his role as Nick with outside film projects Iâm Sorry to Tell You and Taubman, which he wrote and directed.

âI have another outlet. I donât just have to be Nick and it gives me a different perspective,â he says of the two shorts, which were made in collaboration with Corrie crew and fellow actors like Jack P Shepherd and Ian Puleston-Davies.  âTheyâre real collaborations and every person who works on them gets a buzz.â 

And yet despite him beginning work on a third project, he has no intention of calling time on Corrie.

âWhat keeps you there are the stories. If I didn't have the stories, it wouldnât be the place for me. Plus there are all the great relationships Iâve formed: with Jack P Shepherd, Jane Danson, Ali King, all the Platts.

âWe make stuff that people react to. And the show has to be kept alive for the actors and audience â you need to constantly be challenging yourself and asking whether youâre doing enough in scenes. And the joy now is that I also get to make films on the side.â

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...-ends-for-them



Bit in bold: that appears to answer our question about whether Ben Price is leaving Corrie along with Alison King.

----------

Glen1 (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

âIâm all for people moving on, but it is a shame that our characters didnât get together earlier. It is bittersweet and, like with the final Roy and Hayley episodes, the scenes that Ali and I get to share start to mean slightly more because you know that this is the end.

They wont kill her will they? 

I'm probably reading too much into that bit lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> âIâm all for people moving on, but it is a shame that our characters didnât get together earlier. It is bittersweet and, like with the final Roy and Hayley episodes, the scenes that Ali and I get to share start to mean slightly more because you know that this is the end.
> 
> They wont kill her will they? 
> 
> I'm probably reading too much into that bit lol


I think I read that they will leave the door open for Alison King to return one day although I doubt that it will happen  :Sad:

----------


## Dalesfan

> I think I read that they will leave the door open for Alison King to return one day although I doubt that it will happen


yea but they also said she was just taking a break  :Big Grin: 

I don't think they will kill her, would be surprised if they did. Shame it looks like she will probably just run away or something though. Carla leaving in a taxi doesn't seem right

----------


## lizann

nick is to get violent with carla, could he kill her

----------


## tammyy2j

What now for him, he still has his flat but no business unless Robert will sell it back or let Nick buy in as a partner, a break off to visit uncle Stephen

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What now for him, he still has his flat but no business unless Robert will sell it back or let Nick buy in as a partner, a break off to visit uncle Stephen


I hope Robert sells back half of the bistro to Nick.  It would redeem him (unless he gets back with Tracy  :Angry: ), plus give Nick something to do.  It's hard to see what other job the latter could do on the street (because of course everyone who lives on Coronation Street _must_ work on Coronation Street!  :Big Grin: ).

----------

parkerman (29-05-2016), swmc66 (03-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Nick and Steve will come to blows over Leanne's baby, reveals soap boss
Coronation Street bosses are planning an epic showdown on the cobbles when Nick finds out that Steve is the father of Leanne's baby.
Viewers are now aware that Steve is the expectant dad, but that Leanne wants to keep details of their recent one-night stand a secret.
But Corrie fans that expect Steve's marriage to Michelle to come under threat once the truth comes out. Said producer Kate Oates:
"Obviously it's one thing when this guy is an unknown, but it's another when this guy is a neighbour and it's Steve McDonald!
"So when Nick is in possession of this information, it's safe to say that things will kick off between him and Steve - and obviously therefore threaten Steve's precious marriage.
On the topic of whether Nick will feel able to look after Steve's son, Oates added: "The question is: when he discovers that Leanne is pregnant, whether that's a hurdle Nick can overcome. And whether he's willing to bring up another man's child."
The paternity secret looks set to be a major part of Corrie's autumn plotlines - and the impact of Steve being the dad is certainly not lost on Ben Price, who plays Nick:
"Leanne is Nickâs first love, so it should have been Nick. Someone random that you donât know would have been easier â but itâs Steve!
"Heâs very fertile, it's incredible! Plus he owns the pub across the road and heâs a neighbour! Thatâs the hard aspect."

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), parkerman (25-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street: Nick and Steve will come to blows over Leanne's baby, reveals soap boss
> Coronation Street bosses are planning an epic showdown on the cobbles when Nick finds out that Steve is the father of Leanne's baby.
> Viewers are now aware that Steve is the expectant dad, but that Leanne wants to keep details of their recent one-night stand a secret.
> But Corrie fans that expect Steve's marriage to Michelle to come under threat once the truth comes out. Said producer Kate Oates:
> "Obviously it's one thing when this guy is an unknown, but it's another when this guy is a neighbour and it's Steve McDonald!
> "So when Nick is in possession of this information, it's safe to say that things will kick off between him and Steve - and obviously therefore threaten Steve's precious marriage.
> On the topic of whether Nick will feel able to look after Steve's son, Oates added: "The question is: when he discovers that Leanne is pregnant, whether that's a hurdle Nick can overcome. And whether he's willing to bring up another man's child."
> The paternity secret looks set to be a major part of Corrie's autumn plotlines - and the impact of Steve being the dad is certainly not lost on Ben Price, who plays Nick:
> "Leanne is Nickâs first love, so it should have been Nick. Someone random that you donât know would have been easier â but itâs Steve!
> "Heâs very fertile, it's incredible! Plus he owns the pub across the road and heâs a neighbour! Thatâs the hard aspect."


I find this whole storyline impossible to take seriously because it was such a random event in the first place. Steve and Leanne's one night stand came out of absolutely nowhere and, frankly, was so far-fetched that it makes everything that follows on from it worthless.

----------

Dalesfan (25-07-2016), lizann (25-07-2016), Perdita (25-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (30-07-2016), tammyy2j (26-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I find this whole storyline impossible to take seriously because it was such a random event in the first place. Steve and Leanne's one night stand came out of absolutely nowhere and, frankly, was so far-fetched that it makes everything that follows on from it worthless.


I suspect they wanted a complicated pregnancy storyline in tandem with Michelle wanting a baby and for drama purposes needed Steve to have a fling ... Guess the fact Leanne was not meant to be able to have children made it excellent in producers eyes to suddenly make LeanneÂ´s dream of having a baby come true ... hence this farce of a one night stand ....  :Wal2l:   :Thumbsdown: 

It appears to me that there is nothing new the producers and scriptwriters can think of ... this applies to all soaps in my opinion .... even freshly in love couples and newlyweds suddenly start cheating on their partners, females always becoming pregnant even if it only happened the once .. who is the daddy ... characters that shared little screen time for years are best buddies suddenly ...  then we need a disaster once a year to get rid of a few characters in one foul swoop ...  and everything in a rush, storylines are given little time to develop slowly to introduce them to the viewers .. I am hoping but not necessarily holding my breath that with 6 episodes a week  that at least will change ..  :Searchme:

----------

Dalesfan (25-07-2016), parkerman (25-07-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

It's all a bit silly and it's a shame Nick is getting dragged into the mess because no doubt he will be the one that ends up getting hurt. Steve wont want anything to do with the baby so Nick will bring it up as his own but obviously with Steve just over the road can he resist his baby being so close and not wanting anything to do with it I very much doubt it. 

Steve and Leanne is such a ridiculous decision and I so wish they thought this through properly. Why not just have it be Nick. Steve and Leanne hardly say two words to each other so him just turning up at her door and them jumping into bed is too much

And now all of a sudden Michelle wants a baby too. Come on. 

There is already McDonald kids but surely they would want to Carry the Tilsley name forward too. Unless of course Carla left pregnant

----------

parkerman (25-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I suspect they wanted a complicated pregnancy storyline in tandem with Michelle wanting a baby and for drama purposes needed Steve to have a fling ... Guess the fact Leanne was not meant to be able to have children made it excellent in producers eyes to suddenly make LeanneÂ´s dream of having a baby come true ... hence this farce of a one night stand ....  
> 
> It appears to me that there is nothing new the producers and scriptwriters can think of ... this applies to all soaps in my opinion .... even freshly in love couples and newlyweds suddenly start cheating on their partners, females always becoming pregnant even if it only happened the once .. who is the daddy ... characters that shared little screen time for years are best buddies suddenly ...  then we need a disaster once a year to get rid of a few characters in one foul swoop ...  and everything in a rush, storylines are given little time to develop slowly to introduce them to the viewers .. I am hoping but not necessarily holding my breath that with 6 episodes a week  that at least will change ..


If the writers really wanted to give Leanne her own child, let Robert, Peter or Nick be the father not Steve 

Robert would have been the best choice even if it would lead to another feud for Tracy 

I think if they also wanted to give Steve another fling and child, put him back with Tracy or maybe Eva, she works in the pub and has a bubbly personality that would suit Steve

----------

Perdita (26-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I've just defended this storyline a little on the episode discussion thread, but some further thoughts of mine brought up by comments here:

I agree that Leanne and Steve sleeping together was very contrived, however there were a couple of scenes beforehand where they talked (about Steve's marriage I think) and they've known each other a very long time having grown up together on Coronation Street.  Even though we're not shown them interacting on a regular basis, I'm willing to believe that they do so off screen.  Steve apparently dropped Simon's calculator off at Leanne's looking for a shoulder to cry on after his split with Michelle.  They had a few drinks and one thing unexpectedly led to another.  I'm assuming it happened over the course of the whole evening, not that they immediately jumped each other as soon as Steve stepped into the flat.  :Lol: 

Although it appears to make little sense to give Leanne Steve's child, I think it does make sense on further reflection.  They have good chemistry (a lot better than Steve and Michelle) and I've found their recent scenes pretty compelling viewing.  Furthermore, the fallout has and will continue to be dramatic precisely because it's not a safe or predictable choice and will cause a lot of upheaval.

Leanne's recent happiness at finding out she's at last having a much longed-for child of her own, coupled with Steve's reluctant concern, have already lifted this into a welcome storyline for me.  Also, anything that causes Michelle aggravation can't be a bad thing!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (27-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If the writers really wanted to give Leanne her own child, let Robert, Peter or Nick be the father not Steve 
> 
> Robert would have been the best choice even if it would lead to another feud for Tracy 
> 
> I think if they also wanted to give Steve another fling and child, put him back with Tracy or maybe Eva, she works in the pub and has a bubbly personality that would suit Steve


I think Robert would be the best choice too.

Don't see the point in Steve having a fling.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Spoilers for week of 5th September:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: What's on TV Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Soaplife Magazine


So Nick threatening Steve like Tracy did to Carla  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## mariba

I really find this threatening type of behaviour so boring and unimaginable .. Especially when it comes from someone who has everything like Nick. I remember they went head to head with Pete and I really don't want to see nick like that again...! Is Steve stirring things or why? 
Well, I'll be disappointed if Sean is looking for a revenge too!!! That's not Sean, but then again, he's probably never felt this much let down as now... Todd was like a brother to him...

----------


## mariba

I really find this threatening type of behaviour so boring and unimaginable .. Especially when it comes from someone who has everything like Nick. I remember they went head to head with Pete and I really don't want to see nick like that again...! Is Steve stirring things or why? 
Well, I'll be disappointed if Sean is looking for a revenge too!!! That's not Sean, but then again, he's probably never felt this much let down as now... Todd was like a brother to him...

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Nick's head injury all better now, I mean I was surprised to see him driving again, he must be cleared to drive

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Nick's head injury all better now, I mean I was surprised to see him driving again, he must be cleared to drive


I think the symptoms were supposed to have flared up because of the stress of selling his beloved bistro and the move.  The doctor Nick visited put it down to stress if I recall correctly.  We didn't see Nick for a few weeks after the disastrous wedding so I guess he was supposed to have got over it and the symptoms receded by then.

----------

tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

The head injury will be resurrected as and when necessary for the plot!

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2016), lizann (06-09-2016), Perdita (06-09-2016), swmc66 (06-09-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter Barlowâs back â and with it comes the feud between him and Nick Tilsley. The two Coronation Street characters are never going to be the best of friends and, even though Peter is happy for Leanne finding happiness again, there is going to be tension between the two street males. 

With Leanne and Peter still having unfinished business â and permanently linked together through Simon â a clash is inevitable and Ben Price, who plays Nick, recently confirmed to us at a Coronation Street press event that the animosity between them would be reignited.

He said: âItâs brilliant. Chris comes back, obviously I like Chris in real life, I hate Peter Barlow. And I donât need to say anything â I just look at him, physically, itâs like âArghâ. When his sister came into the Bistro the other day, my first reaction â it wasnât written in the script â my first reaction is âOhhh. Arrrgh. Barlow!â. And Iâm back with Leanne â OK, I had a nightmare with Carla, I got Leanne back and then he comes back. Iâm sick of it. Thatâs why the show works!

âThe drama is set up, weâve got the basement and all this and then suddenly we move to this and then suddenly Barlow comes back and you move your attention to that, and then you go âDonât you start nowâ. And he will start. I think he definitely will start so yeah itâs great, fantastic. Weâre so lucky to have Chris back.â

Peter may start â but who will come  out on top?

http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/11/corona...y-war-6184405/

----------

swmc66 (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has revealed that Nick Tilsley will have one of the show's main Christmas storylines this year.

Nick (Ben Price) is currently right in the middle of one of Weatherfield's biggest secrets, as his girlfriend Leanne Battersby is carrying Steve McDonald's baby following a one-night stand.

Loyal as ever to Leanne, Nick has agreed to keep up the pretence that he's the father to protect her secret and avoid any trouble with Steve and Michelle. But when was life on the cobbles ever that simple?

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about the show's Christmas storylines this year, Kate revealed: "It's really tricky to tell you too much about Christmas. You know that Toyah's coming back.

"But we'll also be building some real paranoias for Nick - and I think we should wonder if Nick has a point!

"Nick has a real history with paranoia, especially in recent history since he was so badly burned by Carla only back in May.

"His relationship with Leanne has come really quickly off the back of that. He has committed to raising Steve McDonald's child really quickly too. And I wonder if he's quite as secure as he makes out."

The upcoming return of Nick's arch-nemesis Peter Barlow will also make life even worse for him. So, all things considered, we really wouldn't want to be in Nick's shoes right now.

Kate added: "Peter comes back and his long-standing rivalry with Nick is so deep and so rich.

"Without wanting to re-tread old ground with it, I do think there's a fresh take on it. So I'll be playing that out quite slowly up until Christmas, and I'd really like the audience to go with us on that journey and see where we take it."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has revealed that Nick Tilsley will have one of the show's main Christmas storylines this year.
> 
> Nick (Ben Price) is currently right in the middle of one of Weatherfield's biggest secrets, as his girlfriend Leanne Battersby is carrying Steve McDonald's baby following a one-night stand.
> 
> Loyal as ever to Leanne, Nick has agreed to keep up the pretence that he's the father to protect her secret and avoid any trouble with Steve and Michelle. But when was life on the cobbles ever that simple?
> 
> Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about the show's Christmas storylines this year, Kate revealed: "It's really tricky to tell you too much about Christmas. You know that Toyah's coming back.
> 
> "But we'll also be building some real paranoias for Nick - and I think we should wonder if Nick has a point!
> ...


Nick is so boring though, I wish he would just leave.

----------


## alcapo11

> Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has revealed that Nick Tilsley will have one of the show's main Christmas storylines this year.
> 
> Nick (Ben Price) is currently right in the middle of one of Weatherfield's biggest secrets, as his girlfriend Leanne Battersby is carrying Steve McDonald's baby following a one-night stand.
> 
> Loyal as ever to Leanne, Nick has agreed to keep up the pretence that he's the father to protect her secret and avoid any trouble with Steve and Michelle. But when was life on the cobbles ever that simple?
> 
> Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about the show's Christmas storylines this year, Kate revealed: "It's really tricky to tell you too much about Christmas. You know that Toyah's coming back.
> 
> "But we'll also be building some real paranoias for Nick - and I think we should wonder if Nick has a point!
> ...


Nick is so boring though, I wish he would just leave.

----------


## Dalesfan

I really like Nick and he is a huge part of the Platts who for me are the best family on the show. He also work fantastically well with Jack Shephard

I assume he will start getting paranoid about Leanne getting close to Steve or Peter and thinking she will be leaving him for one of them

The poor guy doesn't seem to catch a break for long does he.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016), swmc66 (14-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Ben Price â Nick fears heâs going to lose everything
Coronation Streetâs Nick Tilsley thinks his world is falling apart next week as more people discover the truth about Leanne Battersbyâs baby daddy.
Heâs shocked to discover that Liz McDonald knows the truth and Leanne makes matters even worse for him when she decides to tell her sister Toyah the truth too.
But thatâs not the end of Nickâs nightmare as heâs left fuming when he discovers that his arch enemy, Peter Barlow, knows the truth too.
Here Ben Price, who plays Nick, says his alter ego is starting to worry about his future as a family manâ¦
Nickâs paranoia has reached boiling point, why does he feel so threatened by Peter?
Well itâs Peter Barlow, isnât it, itâs the history of the show. I think Nick does have a good reason and the great thing about Peter and Nickâs relationship is that it is a feud that can go on forever. Chris and I both recognise that we both have to play our parts in being the bad man to bring that out; it is important to keep that balance. And they donât like each, they are chalk and cheese.
What about Leanne, does Nick doubt the strength of their relationship?
I donât think he does because if he did, he wouldnât be as worried. History has told him they were going to get married and that didnât come off then he was going to get married to Carla and that didnât come off either. Heâs been unlucky enough to know that things donât always work so I think itâs understandable.
Talk us through what happens between Nick, Peter and Simon in the taxi, and how it makes Nick feel?
Nickâs struggling to find his place with Simon. Nick is not his father but he provides for Simon and he is a stable man for him. Peter is Simonâs father but heâs not a great father so both Nick and Peter are coming at it from different angles with Simon in the middle. But, in the end, Peter is the father and Nick has to realise that. Nothing you can do can ever replace that. Peter doesnât see what hes got; heâs had so much and thrown it away and continues to throw it away whereas Nick wants so much but he is always unlucky. So another part of the problem is that Nick always sees Peter as lucky â Peter comes out on top, still with the family, still with the girl and is always landing on his feet.
How does Nick feel when he realises Liz knows about Steve being the father of Leanneâs baby?
Nick was hoping that him and Leanne will have their child and Steve and Michelle will have theirs but now the cracks are beginning to show.
Does Nick worry that heâll be humiliated if the truth were to ever come out?
No, he has been humiliated enough. The Platt family are very good at humiliation; they are very good at getting into extraordinary situations and getting out of them and thatâs part of their longevity. Nickâs worries run deeper. He worries he could lose Leanne, he could lose the baby and he could be on his own again. Itâs more to do with everything could go for him.
What is going through Nickâs mind as he comes up with his drastic plan to move to Edinburgh, with Simon in tow?
Nick comes up with this plan to give Simon a better life. It is also to test Leanne a bit but it is a selfish move.
How does Nick feel when Peter reveals he knows about Steve and the baby?
Nick feels angry because he knows Peter will use it against him. Now that is humiliation to Nick because it is Peter and the humiliation is Peter using it against him and I think that hurts.
Do you think Nick wished heâd never got involved with Leanneâs baby lie?
No, because Nick does love Leanne. Nick has always loved Leanne and it is true when he says he will always be there for her.
Have you enjoyed scrapping with Chris Gascoyne since he returned from the show?
I love Chris Gascoyne. He is a fine actor, he is a good mate and some of my best work has been with him. Itâs about recognising that you both have to be pushing and pulling at different times to make it work, like a pendulum, and thatâs why he is a pro. We had an 8 hour fight scene and we arenât getting any younger so by the end of it we were tired trying to hit each other, we are getting old now! But weâve been scrapping for a number of years and I missed him when he was away. The best memories for me was when Peter had the bookies and Nick had the bistro because it was either side of the street and it was just great every time Nick had to walk past him having a fag outside.

----------

swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

bye bye nick as ben is quiting

----------

parkerman (27-01-2017), Perdita (27-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2017), tammyy2j (28-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> bye bye nick as ben is quiting


 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Perdita (27-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Peter thinks he can get part of the pub by buying off michelle later when she files for divorce.
Has he forgot he is sn alcoholic
Where does he find the money for half the pub?

----------


## swmc66

Peter thinks he can get part of the pub by buying off michelle later when she files for divorce.
Has he forgot he is sn alcoholic
Where does he find the money for half the pub?

----------


## lizann

> Peter thinks he can get part of the pub by buying off michelle later when she files for divorce.
> Has he forgot he is sn alcoholic
> Where does he find the money for half the pub?


 settlement from connors from adam's case or inheritance from ken if he dies

----------

swmc66 (27-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Peter thinks he can get part of the pub by buying off michelle later when she files for divorce.
> Has he forgot he is sn alcoholic
> Where does he find the money for half the pub?


 settlement from connors from adam's case or inheritance from ken if he dies

----------


## swmc66

I do feel sorry for Nick. Is it all worth it....i think not

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I do feel sorry for Nick. Is it all worth it....i think not


Hope he does not marry Leanne before leaving Weatherfield ........

----------

lizann (28-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (28-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

They should not make him into this desperate character. Should give him some dignity before he goes

----------


## lizann

> Hope he does not marry Leanne before leaving Weatherfield ........


 maybe go off working for the uncle in canada again

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is lining up a horror accident for Nick Tilsley when he gets stuck in quicksand during a trip to the beach.

According to reports, Nick will head to the seaside his two arch-enemies â Peter Barlow and Steve McDonald â in order to settle their differences over their mutual love interest Leanne.

However, the day soon takes a terrifying twist when Nick heads off alone and finds himself stuck on dangerous quicksand.

Nick in danger in Coronation Street
Â©  EAMONN & JAMES CLARKE
The paparazzi pictures show a panic-stricken Nick screaming for help as he begins to sink into the murky sludge, while a helpless Steve and Peter try and save him.

Thankfully, it looks like the pair manage to get Nick the help he needs as a rescue team were spotted bringing him to safety â but fans will have to tune to see how the rest of the story unfolds.

Nick in danger in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
Whatever the outcome, Nick's days in Weatherfield are numbered as it was announced earlier in the year that Ben Price had quit the role after eight years.

Nick's exit is being kept a closely guarded secret, with even Ben revealing recently that he doesn't want to know the details until nearer the time.

Peter and Steve try and help Nick in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
And here's what Hollyoaks newcomer Adam Rickitt (who previously played Nick on Corrie) had to say about talk he could return to Weatherfield one day...

"Everyone is putting the cart before the horse. As soon as he said he was going, people on Twitter were asking if I was going back.

"But I'm very happy with Hollyoaks, so doing Corrie again is not on the cards."

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (07-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

More pictures from ITV

----------


## swmc66

Are they running out of storylines. Next we will see them abducted by pirates

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-04-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Are they running out of storylines. Next we will see them abducted by pirates


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

swmc66 (12-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

nick's jealousy paranoia turning him into panto villain making little bro david look normal

----------

Katy (27-05-2017), parkerman (21-05-2017), tammyy2j (27-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is his exit next week, so he will not be around for to help Bethany?

As much I do not like Nick lately, he does care for his family so for him to leave while Bethany needs help does not seem right to me

----------


## Katy

That's exactly what I thought!! Who'd have thought David would be the one giving rational advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lizann

how was nick rescued, how do you get someone out of quicksand?

----------


## swmc66

Surely beaches with quicksand have to have DANGER KEEP OUT notices around and areas that are dangerous out of bounds to the public. otherwise seaside resorts would be sued!

----------

lizann (01-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's action-packed week continues tonight (June 1) â and is Nick Tilsley about to dump his fiancÃ©e Leanne Battersby?

As viewers saw in Wednesday's episode, Nick just managed to survive his quicksand horror by the skin of his teeth.

So, although we know Nick actor Ben Price is leaving the soap imminently, it can't be in a body bag. Watch the new episode trailer below:




Leanne turned her back on Nick this week as she was fed up with his jealousy over the other two men in her life â Peter Barlow and Steve McDonald.

But this new trailer hints that she wants to give Nick another chance, and perhaps it's him who'll be walking out on her.

Wednesday night's episode saw Nick survive his quicksand ordeal â thanks to the actions of his arch enemies Peter and Steve.

Nick's shock accident came during a peace-making trip (which quickly got tense) to the beach with Leanne, her two sons, and Peter and Steve.

The closing moments of the episode saw Nick heading off in an ambulance, but given we know he's heading out of Weatherfield this week, his exit may well involve him walking out on Leanne.

Coronation Street continues tonight (June 1) at 9pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Nick Tilsley got caught in quicksand during a trip that went awry on last night's (May 31) episode of Coronation Street.

Trying to make peace with fiancÃ©e Leanne Battersby, her two sons and the other two men in her life â Peter Barlow and Steve McDonald â things took a bad turn when Nick went off in a huff.

He then got trapped in quicksand, and escaped death by the skin of his teeth thanks to Peter keeping him awake before the emergency services arrived.




In a new behind-the-scenes clip, the stars of the show opened up about creating the scene and the dangers they faced.

"The worst person in the world you want to see is Peter Barlow trying to rescue you," said Nick actor Ben Price.

Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, added: "When Nick is in this situation, Peter tries to keep him alive, and keep him talking and lucid so he can save his life.


Peter Barlow urges Nick Tilsley to fight in the new Coronation Street trailer
Â©  ITV

"Does it ever cross Peter's mind to not save him? No, I don't think so. I think if it was the other way around, Nick would have just put his foot on his head."

The cast and crew also revealed that they had a variety of emergency services on set in the Lake District to help out in case things got dangerous.

Coronation Street continues tonight (June 1) at 9pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## LouiseP

> how was nick rescued, how do you get someone out of quicksand?


That's what I want to know. It was miraculous .

----------


## lizann

poor gail breaking up with favourite son nick

----------

swmc66 (02-06-2017), tammyy2j (05-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

gail's nicky is returning but who is playing him this time around

----------


## lizann

there is talk of him returning to run underworld with alya and they get extra extra close

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Ben is now back on set filming

----------


## Perdita

> I think Ben is now back on set filming


Yes, he is, rumoured to return in October

----------

tammyy2j (15-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

ali king wants nicky carla reunion as he the love of her life not petey

----------


## Perdita

NICK TILSLEY RETURNS AS A MARRIED MAN! 

Nick Tilsley is set to return to Coronation Street with his life in a very different way to the quicksand wading bistro owner we saw leave with his tail between his legs.

We can now reveal that Nick will arrive back as a married man â but he wonât be necessarily rushing to inform people like his exes Leanne and Carla about his matrimony news.

Nick was last seen a couple of years back ditching his relationship to Leanne after being unable to get his head around his own jealousy and he has a lot of catching up to do when he returns such as Davidâs ordeal and the return of Carla.

But is it is a happy marriage ....as Nick is only returning because heâs running away from his wife!

Suffice to say, Nick isnât being honest â but when his wife rocks up, how will he explain?

Fans will have to wait and see why Nick has returned and what he is running from but this is another fine mess heâs gotten himself into.

Fans meanwhile, are desperate to know if he will hook up with either Leanne or Carla â he has unfinished business with both and both couples have their fandoms.

What makes things even more complicated is that his long term enemy Peter Barlow is getting closer and closer to Carla at the moment too and they are even in business together.

Whatever happens, we sense ructions afoot â and we canât wait.

Nickâs return comes amid other major Coronation Street autumn storylines such as Joshâs exit, a horrific car crash involving the Connor brothers and the culmination of Jim McDonaldâs cruel scheme against Liz.

----------


## Perdita

He's back! Coronation Street aired Nick Tilsley's return scenes on Friday night (October 12) as he rushed back to Weatherfield following Leanne Battersby's involvement in the Connor family's horror car chase.

The dramatic turn of events paves the way for Nick to become a permanent resident of the Street once again, as Ben Price has agreed to reprise the role on a regular basis after more than a year away.

Here, we catch up with Ben about why it was the right time to return and what the viewers can expect from Nick now he's back.

How does it feel to be back?

"It feels good. It's nice to see everyone, including my on-screen family. They've been getting up to a lot of things while I've been gone. Remarkably, my first scene was back at Number 8 with the family, and within about 15 seconds, we were all gossiping before the take. I was back in, they said 'action' and it was like I hadn't gone.

"I'm very lucky that I've got those ties on the street. It's nice to be with Jane Danson (Leanne), Ali King (Carla), Chris Gascoyne (Peter) and then the family. The Platt family is a nice place to be."

Was it difficult to get back into the character of Nick?

"There's not much to it. The show gives you your character, while the family give you a sense of where you are and what you've done. So that's very easy to play and then you just fall in. Before you know it, you are just talking to your brother or your gran. So they made it very easy for me. I didn't feel like: 'This is a bit weird'. I just thought, 'Oh, okay, I'll have a cup of tea and say some lines'. And that's what we did."


David Platt isn't pleased to see Nick Tilsley in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

How did the return come about?

"We talked about it for a while, maybe nine or ten months ago. It was more to do with me trying to balance my home life and my work life. That was really why I left the show. I think I made it clear at the time when I went. It wasn't because of the show, as I love the show. It wasn't about me going off to do another thing. It was me just going home, making a packed lunch, taking the kids to school, just being at home and being a dad.

"So I did that. Then we worked out a way for me to get a bit more of a balance. Then they had to think about how they were going to write me back. [Corrie's former producer] Kate Oates was very good. I was very lucky that they found an easy way for me to come back in.

"When we talked about me coming back, I didn't need to know the story. I didn't want to know and I don't like to know. Jack P Shepherd (David) is the same, actually. All of the Platts are the same. We don't like to know beyond what we're doing, or else you're always chasing something else."

Are you looking forward to the storyline that's coming up for Nick?

"Yeah, you can expect a different Nick. A lot's happened to him. He will have more ties than we will have known and that will come out. When he comes back, he doesn't understand what's happened to his brother or his family. When he finds out, that's a shock for him.

"Nick slips back in easily with his mum and his gran. But other people hold a bit of a grudge, asking: 'Where did you go? You left me'. You've got to work that out and we worked that out in real time. That's what's great about this show, as you work it out and you don't have to just do it in one episode."


Nick Tilsley struggles with David Platt's frostiness in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Why didn't Nick stay in contact with anyone?

"I think Nick recognises what the street is. It's not a 'dip in and dip out'. Not with his mum and not with his gran. If he had known about his brother, he would have come back. It's a black-and-white situation for Nick â he's either there or he's not. When he's not there, he has to block it completely off.

"Leanne is his first point of contact and afterwards, Nick knows in his heart that the street is where he belongs. It's obvious. Everything's there for him â his ex-wives, his family. Family is everything to him."

Nick has connections away from the Street, though, doesn't he?

"I can't say much about that, but I think it's good that he's had a life. There are a lot of complications. He's not been static while he's been away. That will add to the fabric of how he comes back. I think it is important that he is different. Not majorly, but there's stuff going on."

Is it difficult for him to see Carla?

"No, it's Peter he hates! With Carla, they drive each other a bit. With Leanne, it's old love and first love. With him and Carla, it's that bit of fire. He kind of loves her as well, I think. In a way, he loves the excitement."

Could Nick and Leanne rekindle things?

"I think so. I hope so. It's up to her. He's pretty much on the back foot, I think. Once a character in a story absences himself so heavily, then all the characters who had to deal with that life turn around and go: 'You weren't there, actually. So how would I trust you?' That definitely applies to David and it won't be very easy with Leanne either."


Nick Tilsley at Leanne Battersby's hospital bedside in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV


Leanne Battersby in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV


Will Nick be there to support Leanne with her recovery after the crash?

"He's definitely there. Nick loves a little rescue! But as for how much she'll let him, I don't know. When Nick left, he couldn't handle the fact that Leanne had a child with Steve. All of those things broke down for him and he couldn't see a way through it, so then he left. But after the accident, he's come in and tries to help."

Did you watch any of Jack's big episodes this year when David was raped?

"Yeah, I did. I think it was really stunning work and fantastic acting. It was painful to watch and thought Jack did a brilliant job. While I was away, we texted every day, a bit like brothers. I saw Helen Worth (Gail) a lot too.

"It's hard, because you're in a story like that for a long time. I've had those stories myself where you are in a maelstrom of crying and pain. So I think Jack did brilliantly. So yeah, I watched it. He asked me to!"

Are you looking forward to Nick and Peter's rivalry?

"Yeah, it's great. Peter represents everything Nick doesn't like, and Nick represents everything Peter doesn't like. Immediately, the two characters see each other and they hate each other. But strangely, Nick really likes Peter's son. He's really there for Simon. Peter really doesn't like that, but he recognises that Nick has an ability with him. So in a brilliant way, it's never as clear cut.

"That was actually the easiest thing to play, as soon as Chris Gascoyne walked in. I spoke to Chris a lot while I was away. When we filmed our scenes back together, it was just Nick being nasty. I found it funny, so I just laughed on the take. Which is lovely, because that's what you want. You want it to progress. You can't play the same thing. We did that six years ago, so now I want to play something different."


Carla questions Nick
Â©  ITV

Could Nick take over one of the local businesses?

"He might do! He loves a business, Nick. Hypothetically, I'd like the factory. Who knows what happens with the Bistro? But I think Nick works best in a business. There are certain characters that work really well running a business â Carla, Peter, Audrey, Kevin, Dev â they work really well and you know what you get from them.

"I started in the factory and I like the dynamic there. I like being with Ali King too. So there's a few possibilities for him and I'm sure I'm going to get into a business."

Could overprotective Toyah stand in the way of Nick and Leanne?

"I don't know whether she will but I'm sure she'll try! Nick and Toyah don't get on. I think she is the one character that Nick can't swerve. She's protective of Leanne and she doesn't trust Nick.

"Nick tries, but he can't find a way in with her. She just out and out doesn't trust him and I'm not sure whether that will change. I'm not sure whether it should. I think there should be an element of some characters going: 'I don't like him. I'm not sure about Nick'. Because I think that's healthy.

"You've got to remember that the audience are watching it and you need to have some of them going: 'Oh, I don't like him'. You've got to cater for that. There will be people sitting on the same settee with completely different opinions on the characters â and that's what telly is."


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

ben has aged a bit, looks very old like gail  :Stick Out Tongue:  and is nick's anger issues and head injury all better?

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street is lining up a family feud for the Platts that will rage throughout 2019.

It has most definitely been a rocky road for David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) and Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) since Nick returned to Weatherfield, but there are no signs of the brotherly bond improving next year.

Corrie producer Iain MacLeod has revealed to Digital Spy and other outlets that the half-siblings will be at each other's throats, thanks to Lewis Archer's (Nigel Havers) rumoured plot to swindle Audrey (Sue Nicholls) of her Â£80,000 inheritance from Archie Shuttleworth.

"The Lewis/Audrey story we're running at New Year is the launchpad of a massive family saga for the Platts that will draw in and pit against each other all the members of the Platt family in counter argument and recrimination," the producer teased.

"Nick and David end up running a new business together on Victoria Street – a barber shop with a pun in the name. A secret emerges after the New Year, which proves so corrosive that they end up hating each other more than they ever have.

"We're likening it to Cain and Abel – one of them isn’t going to kill the other, but they’ll come pretty close in how much they come to loathe each other. It starts in January and plays out over the next 12 months."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ley-feud-2019/

----------


## rossfan

> Coronation Street is lining up a family feud for the Platts that will rage throughout 2019.
> 
> It has most definitely been a rocky road for David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) and Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) since Nick returned to Weatherfield, but there are no signs of the brotherly bond improving next year.
> 
> Corrie producer Iain MacLeod has revealed to Digital Spy and other outlets that the half-siblings will be at each other's throats, thanks to Lewis Archer's (Nigel Havers) rumoured plot to swindle Audrey (Sue Nicholls) of her Â£80,000 inheritance from Archie Shuttleworth.
> 
> "The Lewis/Audrey story we're running at New Year is the launchpad of a massive family saga for the Platts that will draw in and pit against each other all the members of the Platt family in counter argument and recrimination," the producer teased.
> 
> "Nick and David end up running a new business together on Victoria Street – a barber shop with a pun in the name. A secret emerges after the New Year, which proves so corrosive that they end up hating each other more than they ever have.
> ...


*BIB* Erm - i thought that was going to be Ali and Ryan?

A Corrie source said: “It will be very Cain and Abel because of that sibling rivarly. They’re not siblings but they kind of are.”

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...own/ar-BBJdKhE

----------


## swmc66

He used to be likable and a bit caring to others.

----------


## lizann

is he becoming the street's next big villian stealing from granny and burning factory for insurance?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-01-2019)

----------


## swmc66

I think so

----------


## Katy

> is he becoming the street's next big villian stealing from granny and burning factory for insurance?


I think its definitely Nick. Did you see his face when Audrey said they she had no savings. He really looked guilty.

----------

Perdita (05-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-01-2019)

----------


## swmc66

Its obvious its him now. Got leanne a diamond necklace

----------


## lizann

david discovers and blackmails nick

----------


## lizann

nick is next for arrest over factory so likely he is innocent

----------

